# הסיבה הכי טובה להתחתן היום היא ק-ר-ד-י-ט-י-ם



## מנגו חצוף (21/6/13)

הסיבה הכי טובה להתחתן היום היא ק-ר-ד-י-ט-י-ם 
היוש!
אני עייפה בטירוף ואחרי שבוע עבודה נוראי וארוך אז אני אעשה את זה קצר...



















פחחח. עלק.
ובכן- כמו שאני אוהבת להגיד- תקחו משהו לשתות מהמקרר והגביהו רגליים, זה עומד להיות ארוך. 

אפתח בתודה לכולכן ולמנהלות היקרות- שליוו, שיעצו, שנתנו לי את כל הידע לבנות את חתונת החלומות שלי. כשהתארסנו ג'ינג'י אמר "או בבית כנסת, או שאת מארגנת". בתכלס'? מזל שאירגנתי, יש לו טעם נוראי (גול עצמי?), ובפעמים הבודדות שביקשתי או דעתו או נתתי לו להיות אחראי לדברים מסוימים זה נדפק\נהרס\עבר לטיפולי בסופו של דבר. המשפט שליווה אותנו לכל אורך ההכנות היה: "די רועי, זה החתונה שלי ובדוגרי? בלעדיי לא היית מתחתן עוד חודש אז סתום ותן לי להחליט". עד שהוא קלט את המשמעות האמיתית של המשפט כל פעם מחדש זה כבר היה מאוחר מידי להגיב. ולכן אתן הייתן בעצם הגבר המאורס שלי לכל אורך תקופת האירוסין! 

אני ילדת דיסני. הייתה ילדה בודדה ללא אחים עד גיל 10 כמעט, ילדת כאפות חנונית מידי ששום קללה לא חצתה את השפתיים שלה עד גיל 12, ומה שעשיתי היה לבהות בנסיכות דיסני ולחקות אותן ברחוב. הייתי לוקחת ספרים מהספרייה וקוראת תוך כדי הליכה כמו בל מהיפה והחיה. הייתי שרה שירים בלב ואז בטעות בקול ואז מוצאת את עצמי שרה ברחוב ואנשים מסתכלים. אם מישהו היה שואל אותי מה החלום שלי- זה להיות דמות בסרט של נסיכות. ובעולם שלנו, הדרך היחידה להיות נסיכה זה להתחתן! לפיכך מהרגע שנגמלתי קצת מדיסני, התחילה לי אובססיית חתונות. שמלת החלומות שלי השתנתה אלף פעם, ולכל זוגיות היה לי את הסרט דיסני המתאים. הפעם, עם ג'נג'י- הייתי אצבעונית, בחורה פיקחית מאוד אך מטופשת קמעה מהפרברים, חיה עם אמה החד הורית הענייה ובעלי החיים בחווה (זה כמו הערסים שהיה לי בדרום ת"א), והוא- הנסיך הגי'נג'י בעל האמצעים שלוקח אותה והופך אותה לנסיכה, מעניק לה כנפיים, והיא הופכת להיות מלכת הפיות. 
כשאני עצמתי עיניים- ככה ראיתי את הזוגיות שלי עם רועי. וככה נראתה החתונה שלנו לדעתי- קסומה, אמיתית, ללא פינפונים והתחנחנויות, כיפית, וטעימה. לכל אורך היום הייתי רגועה בצורה מחשידה כפי שרבים אמרו, פשוט כי זה היה היום בו הגשמתי את החלום ילדות שלי, וגם התחתנתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 יותר טוב מזה?


----------



## JewelStone88 (21/6/13)

אני פה! ומחכה בקוצר רוח


----------



## yael rosen (21/6/13)

סוף סוף
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ביי ביי סיכומים בחברתיתוש, שלום קרדיטים!!
איתך עד הסוף


----------



## מנגו חצוף (21/6/13)

היוש ונעים מאוד! 
אני לילך (25) סטודנטית לביולוגיה ופסיכולוגיה, עוסקת בחינוך מיוחד ועובדת בשניידר, רועי (31) מנהל חברה למוצרי מתכת לתעשייה ובניין ומנכ"ל האגודה לג'ינג'ים בישראל.

אני תמיד אומרת לרועי והוא נעלב כל פעם מחדש- אם היינו מכירים "סתם"- במסיבה, בפאב, במסגרת- בחיייים לא היינו ביחד היום. אנחנו טיפוסים כל כך שונים, אבל לא בקטע של הפכים נמשכים אפילו- אנחנו ממש אנשים שונים.  אנחנו צוחקים מדברים שונים לחלוטין- כשהוא רואה אותי צוחקת ממצב האומה הוא אומר שאני סתומה, וכשהוא צוחק מסרטים אמריקאים של תיכונסטים אני לא מבינה מה אני עושה איתו. הוא ימני מאוד, אני שמאלנית מאוד, אין לנו שום תחביב משותף, הוא ג'ינג'י, מה שעורר בי בעבר רגשות גועל, הוא לא יודע להשתמש בסימני פיסוק- מה שעושה לי חררה, ואני אלימה מידי בשבילו- מה שמביא לו את הסעיף. אני אמוציונאלית לטוב ולרע, והוא אדיש בכל מצב. קיצור- אנחנו פשוט משדרים על גלים שונים לגמרי. ובכל זאת- התחתנו! אז איך בכל זאת אנחנו מאושרים ביחד?
כי התרגלנו לשגעונות האחד של השני מהר מידי- איך התרגלנו? 
אז ככה:


----------



## מנגו חצוף (21/6/13)

**כחח כחחח** מי פנוי באירלנד? יש לי פה נוסעת! 
ההכרות שלנו היא אחת הסיפורים הכי כיפים שיש:
אני הייתי חצי שנה אחרי קשר נוראי של 4 שנים שכלל לא מעט התעללות נפשית, ואת הטיול אחרי צבא שלי שנהרס לגמרי בגלל האקס ההוא, 
הוא היה בשלב שהוא יוצא אחת לשנה לטיול בחו"ל. 
אף אחת מהחברות שלי לא הייתה במצב הכלכלי המתאים, או הלימודי, או וואט אבר- אז פירסמתי מודעה בלמטייל ותרתי אחר שותף.
רוצים לשמוע את הסיפור המלא? יש על זה ספר----- (באמת, כבר 62 עמודים והיד עוד נטויה!)

זה הפרולוג של ההיכרות שלנו, פרק מס' 1 בלינק שיבוא לאחריו

*******************************************************************************************************************
*פרולוג*



הקיצר אנחנו יושבים באוטו ומנסים להחליט מה יהיה היעד הבא שלנו. אני עם המפה המנויילנת על הברכיים, תפוזינה (לא לחינם אני קוראת לשותפי לטיול בשמות של פירות הדר כתומים) מפריד דפים שנדבקו עקב רטיבות אחד לשני בספר הטיולים שלנו. למה מדריך הטיול שלנו רטוב אתם שואלים? אז ככה.

לקח לי 22 (וחצי) שנה ללמוד האנגאובר-מהו. קמנו בבוקר (שיהפוך לאחד מהבקרים הידועים לשמצה בתולדות מערכת היחסים שלנו), הפוכים מהתחת, והתארגנו מהר כדי לרדת בדקה ה-90 לארוחת הבוקר, רק כדי שהדם, המוצף ב- 85% אלכוהול, יוכל להימהל בקצת נוזלים ופחמימות. העובדה שהבגדים שלו היו קצת רטובים לא היוותה מכשול-מה. הראשים המסתובבים של שנינו ידעו שהחלפת תלבושת במצב הנוכחי תגרום לאיבוד הכרה וודאי. אכלנו בשקט, מנסים לשחזר את שקרה בלילה האחרון. סצינה פה, סצינה שם. אט אט חיברנו מקטע למקטע עד שהצלחנו להבין מה עולל הויסקי לגופינו. הרטיבות בבגדים התחילה באמת להציק לו. כשהגענו לחדר- הוא החליט לשים לזה סוף. "מה זה? תעשי טובה, תריחי את זה". בערך כל משפט שני שלו מתחיל ב"תעשי טובה", התרגלתי לזה. אלוהים אדירים שבשמיים. "קלמנטינה", יריתי לכיוונו, "אני חוששת שהבגדים שלך ספוגים בשתן". "החדרנית הזונה", מילמלנו ביחד. זה בטח בגלל שאנחנו ישראלים. יותר גרוע, היא גם בטח פולנייה, כי שמנו לב כבר שכל העובדים הזרים פה הם פולנים, אז היא בטח נצר למשפחה נאצית וכיוצא מזה היא גם בטח עוכרת ישראל. היא-היא השתינה לנו על הבגדים. אנטישמיות, העלמת מס, רשלנות רפואית והפצת דיבה בציבור. את כל ההאשמות האפשריות אספנו נגדה והתכוונו לרדת זועמים לקבלה לדרוש פיצוי ולהפוך קצת שולחנות. רגע לפני שיצאנו מפתח הדלת לתת דרור לישראליות שבתוכנו קלטנו שמבחינה כרונולוגית הבגדים האלה נלבשו אחרי שהחדרנית הייתה בחדר, ואז הם עוד היו יבשים.

האמת התחוורה לנגד ענינו ואיימה לירוק לנו בפרצוף.

לא החדרנית הנאצית, אלא מנדרינה בכבודו ובעצמו עשה מעשה באישון לילה, גרר את שלפוחיתו הבעייתית לפינת החדר והשתין על הטרנינג היחידי שהוא הביא לטיול ועל החולצה שאני קניתי לו במתנה. ההלם ששרר בין שנינו היה גדול יותר מזה ששרר בניו יורק בניין-אילבן.  כמה דקות לאחר מכן גילינו שהמדריך המקיף שקניתי במיוחד לטיול, זה שכונה "מושתן" מתוך כעס בלתי נדלה על המחיר המוקפע שלו- ספג את רוב המכה וכעת הוא אינו מושתן רק מהבחינה המטאפורית, אלא מושתן במלוא מובן המילה המילולית.

"יא-אללה שלך! אתה לא יכול לשלוט בעצמך!?" צעקתי עליו בנימת זלזול שלא משתמעת לשתי פנים. גיבור! "תן לי, תן לי עוד. שים לי שוט של בושמילס. תעמיס. שים לי דאבל. תן לי עוד דאבל. עוד שוט. זה לא משפיע עליי החרא הזה. שים, שים לי טריפל מהויסקי הכי חזק שלך. מה זה? זה ויסקי זה? זה יותר חלש ממים מינרלים. עזבי, אי אפשר לשכר אותי. יש לי כבד מברזל. אני גבר גבר. אני סחי!"


באותו יום ידעתי שהג'וק ההוא שנכנס לי לראש חודשיים לפני גרם לי לעשות את ההחלטה הכי טובה שעשיתי בחיי. באותו יום שהחלטתי שאני נוסעת עם בנאדם זר לחלוטין לטיול מקיף סקוטלנד-אירלנד.
אבל לעזאזל, מי מתחיל סיפור של חודש וקצת מהאמצע?
ובכן, להלן קובץ החפירות המלא לפניכם, והינו האמת לאמיתה, תיעוד ביוגרפי שלי ושל הג'ינג'י ההוא.

קחו משהו מהמקרר והגביהו רגליים. זה עלול להיות ארוך מהרגיל.
****************************************************************************************

לפרק 1 לחצו כאן


----------



## מנגו חצוף (21/6/13)

מנסה שוב את הלינק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  https://www.facebook.com/notes/לילך-אריאלי/ליפים-נגד-קלטים/10150228831688087


----------



## HadarGulash (22/6/13)

מנגו את שפיצית!!! 
תאמת שלא תכננתי לקרוא את כל הפרק הראשון ( איפה הספר???) אבל עניין אותי להציץ קצת, ומפה לשם כבר סיימתי את הפרק ועכשיו אני מחכה להמשך.

גם אני ובעלי הכרנו בטיול בחו"ל (הטיול של אחרי הצבא) אז אני יכולה מאוד להזדהות עם הסיפור שלך מהרבה בחינות.

גרמת לי להצטער על שאנחנו (או יותר נכון הוא, כי אני לא כותבת טוב והוא כותב מדהים) לא כתבנו בסוף את הספר על הסיפור שלנו... זה התחיל בתור יומן מסע, אבל בשלב כלשהו התחלנו לזלזל אז יש לנו רק את החודש הראשון (מתוך 4) מתועדים... וגם רק בכמה ימים...

את כותבת מדהים והסיפור שלכם מרגש, מצחיק, אחר, ובאמת מהאגדות...מסוג הסרטים שהייתי רוצה לראות.

אם באמת קיים ספר שלם...או לפחות פרק ב', אני ממש אשמח לקרוא!


----------



## Norma Desmond (22/6/13)

לא מאמינה שקראתי את הכל! 
ועוד יותר לא מאמינה שכשנגמר חיפשתי את ההמשך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




יאללה, איפה הפרק הבא?


----------



## SuperPsychgirl (23/6/13)

הסיפור היכרות שלכם דומה באופן הזוי 
לסיפור הכרות שלנו


----------



## מנגו חצוף (21/6/13)

"מי יתחתן איתך יא דבה" או- ההצעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
באחד מימי הסופ"ש סיימתי לעבוד ב 11 בלילה, והוא נזכר שהוא צריך לקחת משהו מהעבודה כי למחרת הוא לא מגיע  בגלל סידורים בעיר. הצעתי לו שיבוא לקחת אותי מהעבודה ונעשה טיול למפעל שלו ביחד. נסענו, ואחרי כמעט שעה וחצי שהוא מתעסק שם במשהו התחלתי לאבד סבלנות וביקשתי ממנו שנלך כבר הביתה כי כבר 1 בלילה ואני עייפה ממש. ירדנו דרך בית המלאכה והוא הציע להראות לי משהו מגניב שהוא יודע לעשות עם ברזל (הוא רתך במקצועו). הסכמתי בתנאי שהוא יזדרז. 
מפה לשם, הוא לקח לוח ברזל וחומרי ריתוך וריתך לי על הלוח "lilac will you marry me?", והזמין אותי לראות... בגלל שלכל אורך הכתיבה עפו גיצים ולא ממש ראיתי מה קורה שם, השתעממתי למוות, ובסוף כשהוא קרא לי הייתי ממש בשוק כי הייתי בטוחה שהוא יציע לי ביומולדת שהייתה 3 חודשים לאחר מכן לאחר שהוא רמז על זה ביומולדת הקודמת. מסתבר שהוא תכנן את המהלך כבר תקופה ולא ידע איך להביא אותי למפעל בעורמה, ובגלל שאני הצעתי לבוא איתו זה בא לו בול והוא הלך על ספונטניות. בהתחלה הייתי בטוחה שהוא עובד עליי, אבל המבט הכלבלבי שיש לו כשהוא אוהב אותי מאוד (או כשהוא שיכור, אבל הפעם ידעתי שהוא לא שיכור) הסגיר את הסיטואציה. סיננתי לו "בארור!!!" והתחבקנו שעה. לשמחתי מצלמות האבטחה של המפעל צילמו הכל ויש לנו סרטון מתועד של ההצעה !


----------



## פיבי הרטי (22/6/13)

אחחחח חרטים 
אבא שלי וגם אבא של חבר שלי הם חרטים ועושים לי כל מיני עבודות במתכת.
גם אני חטאתי קצת בעבודות מתכת בלימודים
מבין מתכת פלסטיק ועץ מתכת היא הפחות אהובה עליה בלימודים

בנתיים ממש אוהבת את הקרדיטים


----------



## Shmutzi (23/6/13)

זה מקסים - המתכת הקרה 
והמילים החמות שנכתבו עליה, אוהבת שילובים כאלה


----------



## מנגו חצוף (21/6/13)

יהלומים הם חבריה הטובים של האישה,וזיופיהם גם! 
ביום לאחר מכן הוא דחה את העיסוקים של הבוקר והלכנו לבחור לי טבעת... שוטטנו באלנבי וראינו מה מחירי היהלומים- אני נחרדתי שטבעת כמו שרציתי עולה בין 3000-6000 והודעתי לו שישמור את הכסף בשביל הירח דבש. בחרתי טבעת זהב מהממת ופשוטה עם זרקון משובץ במרכז והתאהבתי בה על המקום. רציתי גם לשים את הטבעת אירוסין ונישואין על אותה אצבע אז היה לי חשוב שתהיה טבעת מינימליסטית ולא עמוסה מידי, כי ידעתי שאני לא רוצה טבעת נישואין חלקה, אז היא התאימה בול!
יומיים לאחר הרכישה קמתי בבוקר עם יד רדומה והוצאתי את הטבעת מהאצבע. בצהרי היום ניגשתי להחזיר אותה והטבעת נעלמה כלא הייתה. איפה לא חיפשנו, איזה כוסות לא הפכנו, רק אלוהים יודע כמה חיפשתי- ואין. יומיים לאחר מכן הלכתי לקנות לי חדשה והכרחתי אותו להחזיר לי כסף כדי שזה לא יהיה כאילו אני קניתי אותה לעצמי. מזל שזה עלה רק 600  אפילו קיבלתי הנחה ברכישה החוזרת וסיפור שבזכותו הצורף בחנות יזכור אותי לעד (עד היום כשאני באה לתקן תכשיטים זה תמיד "זוכר אותי? שאיבדתי את הטבעת אירוסים שלי?"). כמובן שאמא שלי אמרה שעשו לי עין הרע. זה לא שהבת שלה לא אחראית, זה לא שמצאנו יונה מתה בבית יום אחרי ויש תיאוריה שהיא בלעה את זה ונחנקה, זה קארמה, זה עין הרע. דוגרי? זה גם לא שאני טוחנת אוכל כמו בהמה, זה העין הרע, שאחראית לצלוליטיס שלי. יו זה ממש כיף. בא לי להאשים את העין הרע בכל הצרות שלי.


----------



## מ י כ ל 0 9 0 9 (21/6/13)

כולם מחכים לקרדיטים שלך


----------



## מנגו חצוף (21/6/13)

פרויקט ההזמנה הגדול 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
אחד הדברים הכי כייפים שעבדתי עליהם בחתונה. 
בעוונותי, אני חוטאת בכתיבה צינית על המקלדת. היה לי ברור שההזמנה שלי לחתונה תיראה כמו כרזת סטאנד אפ ושמי שירשום אותה יהיה אני. רציתי להצחיק, ולעשות כיף, והכי חשוב- שיהיה אישי, לא בנאלי, וצבעוני. יצאנו לדרך.

את הרעיון הכללי לקחתי מהזמנה שחברה עשתה שנה לפני- סט צילומים במהלכם מזמין הזוג את האורחים לחתונה. הביצוע היה מאוד פשוט ועם מצלמת אייפון ושום ידע בפוטושופ, ועם מגנט במאחורה. זה היה מקסים ועד היום ההזמנה על המקרר שלי, אבל רציתי משהו קצת שונה. התחלתי לפתח את הרעיון בראש, משנה ניסוחים אלף פעם, בסופו של דבר היה לי את הניסוח המדויק כמעט שלא עבר כמעט שינויים מאותו הרגע. לפניכן הסקיצה הראשונית


----------



## מנגו חצוף (21/6/13)

כשהפנטזיות שלך מקבלות צורה- כך זה נראה 
יש לי את זה בראש, אין לי ידיים לעשות את זה. כאן נכנסת לתמונה יעל שלז, aka- yael rosen

את יעל אני מכירה מהלימודים של הפסיכולוגיה. בהתחלה שנאתי אותה. הייתה לי חברה אחת בחוג בשנה א' ותמיד הייתי יושבת לידה עד שיום אחד הברזתי ויעל לקחה לי את המקום וזהו, חזרתי להיות בדד. קראתי לה "ההיא עם התלתלי-ליפה" וקיללתי אותה מתחת לשפם. תמיד הרגשתי מאוימת ממנה, הרגשתי שהיא כמוני, רק טובה יותר.

לימים התערבבנו וגיליתי את האמת עליה- היא באמת כמוני רק טובה יותר. כשהיא גילתה שאני מאורסת, היא ממש אספה אותי תחת כנפה והבטיחה ללוות אותי לכל אורך הדרך. ככה התחלנו להיות חברות, כשהחברות מבוססת על חתונות, קונפטי, ודברים לבנים. הכרתי אותה בימים שהיא התחתנה, וכל מה שאני ראיתי זה את הכלה הכי קורנת שראיתי בחיי. קינאתי בה בטירוף ופחדתי שלא אהיה כמוהה, שאהיה לחוצה, שאני לא אסתדר. כל בעיה הכי קטנה- הודעה ליעל: "ערה?". אז גם כשהייתי צריכה עיצוב להזמנה- יעל נרתמה לעזרה. נתתי לה את כל חומרי הגלם- הרעיון והמלל בצירוף התמונות שצילמה חברה אחרת, ואמרתי לה- תעשי קסם.
והיא עשתה
מהרגע הראשון התאהבתי בזה. לגרסה הזאת היו שינויים מאוד מעטים בדרך לגרסא הסופית שבמהלכן יעל היתה קשובה, לא נתנה לי להתחרפן, ואפילו בתקופה לא פשוטה בחייה מצאה את הזמן לסייע לי. לא לחינם החברות שלי קוראות לה "הדולה". היא פשוט עזרה לי ליילד את כל החתונה הזאת מאפס- אם זה טיפים, והתייעצויות, ועזרה במשברים, ופינטוזים. 

אני יודעת שאת מרפרפשת פה מיליון עכשיו, אז שתדעי שאת אחת האנשים הכי מדהימים שהכרתי בחיי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ותודה על הכל!


----------



## pipidi (21/6/13)

ההזמנה מקסימה ואת מצחיקה


----------



## פיבי הרטי (22/6/13)

איזוט הזמנה מגניבה


----------



## Bobbachka (22/6/13)

אדיר!!! 
אחת ההזמנות אם לא ה-!


----------



## niki86 (22/6/13)

אחת ההזמנות האדירות! 
ונראה לי שזה הדבר הראשון שקשור לחתונה שהראיתי לבן זוג והוא אשכרה התלהב... תכעסי אם נקבל השראה ממך?


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

ממש לא! 
ואפילו בשמחה 
רק אל תשלחו אותה להגרלה או משהו כי אני אתבע את הפרס שלכם
אבל לשימוש אישי- לחלוטין זורמת )))


----------



## niki86 (23/6/13)

מבטיחה שכל פרס/מחמאה/צ'ק מוגדל 
שיגיע בעקבות ההזמנה עובר ישר אלייך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כמו שאת יודעת אני לא מגיבה פה המון... אבל אני קוראת הכל. באמת הכל.
ועכשיו כשסיימתי סוף סוף לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)-

חייבת להגיד שהחתונה שלכם ואתם בדיוק בדיוק איך שהצטיירתם על גבי הפורום בחודשים האחרונים - מגניבים, שפויים במידה ולא שפויים גם כן במידה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והרבה מתוך החתונה שלכם ומהתובנות שלך 
אני מקווה מאוד לחוות גם אצלי...
ממש ממש כיף לקרוא אותך, אפילו שרדתי את סיפור הטיול שלכם, יש לך כישרון אחותי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מאחלת לך שהחתונה תהיה רק התחלה של חיים מדהימים, שתמיד יהיה מה שימלא אותך ככה, וכמובן אהבה בלתי נגמרת עם הג'ינג'י


----------



## yael rosen (22/6/13)




----------



## Norma Desmond (22/6/13)

מעולה מעולה מעולה! 
כשרעיונות מגניבים של מנגו פוגשים את העיצובים המעולים של יעלי!
שילוב כזה, בין שתיכן- איך אפשר לטעות? 

יצאה הזמנה מקורית ומצחיקה לאללה ומהממת.


----------



## Raspail (22/6/13)

ההזמנה הכי מגניבה ever!!! 
תשמעי נקרעתי מצחוק! זה פשוט ע-נ-ק-! הייתי ממש שמחה לקבל הזמנה כזו לחתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



והעיצוב מהמם! רואים את מגע ידיה הכשרוניות של יעל. ביצוע מקסים!


----------



## Shmutzi (23/6/13)

מעולה!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (21/6/13)

כשאמא מתביישת בהומור של הבת שלה- 
אמא מתה עלי. מתה על הכתיבה שלי. אני תמיד מצחיקה את אמא. אבל לאמא יש בעיה לא קטנה שנורא נורא חשוב לה מה כולם חושבים. אפילו את הנעליים ג'פרי קמפבל שלי היא לא קיבלה והיא אחראית לזוג הנוסף (ועל כך בהמשך). כשאמא ראתה את ההזמנה היא התפוצצה מצחוק, ואחרי יומיים אמרה לי שהיא הולכת לבית דפוס ומדפיסה לי הזמנות פשוטות שחור על גבי לבן ללא טיפת עיצוב ושהיא תחלק לכל הצד שלה את ההזמנה המכוערת וכך יהיה. 

בכיתי, התעצבנתי, אחותי חצצה ומנעה מכות, ויעל הרגיעה. אפילו רועי לראשונה התערב ועזר. 

ישבנו וחשבנו איך מרצים את אמא וגם אותי, ויעל עשתה לי הזמנה "מצונזרת" כפי שהיא נקראה, ללא הבדיחות וללא הציניות והתמונה הראשונה. אמא התאהבה מיד, ולאורחים הקרובים ש"מבינים את הראש שלי" היא נתנה עותק מזה ועותק מזה. היה נורא מצחיק כשהמוזמנים גילו שיש שני נוסחים והם ניסו לגלות מי קיבל את של הצעירים ומי של המבוגרים. לכי תסבירי עכשיו לדודה בת 50 למה היא על התפר ולא ידענו אם היא תצחק מזה או תהיה פולנייה ותצקצק בלשונה. צי-צי-צי. (זה היה צקצוק)
*******
לכל ההזמנות תקענו במאחורה מגנט (פשוט קנינו סליל מחנות יצירה וגזרנו) מה שאומר שההזמנה שלנו תקועה לכולם על המקרר עדיין, שזה בדיוק מה שרציתי שיקרה! מיד אחרי שחילקתי חברים התחילו לשלוח לי תמונות של ההזמנה מקשטת להם חלק בחדר וזה היה כיף נורא!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (21/6/13)

והתמונההההה של המצונזר


----------



## מנגו חצוף (21/6/13)

ההזמנה על רקע החופה


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

אגב, הדפסת ההזמנות 
נעשתה בסטודיו בפלורנטין, ולזה דאגה המעצבת היקרה שלנו 
אני לא זוכרת איפה וזה וכו' כי היא ממש דאגה להכל, להדפסה, לאיסוף, ואפילו שילמה להם בשמי.
אוף
למה לא התחתנו אחת עם השנייה למהההה


----------



## Nooki80 (21/6/13)

גם אני פה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מרפרשת בין ניתוק לניתוק... (חרא אינטרנט)
מחכה להתגלגל מצחוק ולהתרגש!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (21/6/13)

מוכנים להכנות???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כפי שכבר אמרתי לא אחת- מההתחלה אמרתי לרועי- אתה תתעסק בעבודה ותביא כסף למקדמות, כל השאר "עליי". ואני בנאדם שמטבעו לוקח לו הרבה זמן להחליט החלטות ואני תמיד מתברברת וחופרת לעצמי בשכל. נורא פחדתי להתעייף מהחיפושים ולא להינות מהתהליך ולכן בפעם הראושנה בחיי סיגלתי לעצמי החלטות מהירות. ראיתי הרבה מקומות וספקים דרך האינטרנט, אבל לא יצרנו קשר עם יותר מ 5-6 ספקים בכל תחום, ואני מתכוונת ברמת המייל אפילו. מלבד אולמות, הכי הרבה פגישות עם ספקים היה עם צלמים, וגם זה היה 3...  לכל ספק יש את הסיפור שלו, וברגע שבחרנו מקום- הכל רץ... ואני ממליצה לכל מי שעוד בתחילת התהליך- לא להטביע את עצמיכן בספקים, יש אלף צלמים, ואלפיים מאפרות, ושלושתלפים מעצבי שיער, ואף אחד לא המציא את הגלגל, ולאן אחד אין שיטה שתעלים לך את העור השומני כליל, ולאף אחד אין מצלמה שתעשה לך זרועות דקיקות ופרופיל של דוגמנית על- אנחנו מי שאנחנו, וכדאי שנבחר ספקים שאנחנו מסתדרים איתם ושעושים לנו טוב בבטן וטוב בכיס ולא בהכרח כאלה שהם מותג. כן, היו כמה החלטות שבזמן התהליך אמרתי "למה לא לקחתי את זה ולמה לא לקחתי את ההוא", אבל ברגע שספרתי צ'קים ואמרתי לעצמי- תתארי לך שהיה יוצא לך עכשיו 4000 שקל פחות כי בחרת את הצלם הכי נחשב בתחום או לקחת את האולם הפנסי... איזה באסה היית מרגישה? ההפרש הזה זה עוד שבוע בארובה! יאי!!!

ושוב- תלוי, כי הרבה מההחלטות עשינו בקטע של "כבר הוצאנו 100 אלף, מה זה עוד 100 שקל"? ואני דווקא בעד הגישה הזאת במובן של- תדעו איפה לחסוך. אם עיצוב פרחים עולה אצל המעצבת 12 אלף ולבד אלפיים- תחסכו. אם אתם מתלבטים בין שתי מאפרות שאחת לוקחת 800 והשנייה 1000 ולוקחים בחשבון את המחיר... אמממ.... הבנתן? לפעמים העבודה והחיפושים וההתלבטויות האלה גוזלות זמן ששווה ליום עבודה לפעמים אם לא יותר, והחיסכון הזה בסוף עולה יותר. תזכרו שזמן זה כסף.

היומן המאולתר שלי כבר כמה שנים, התגייס למשימה, כל פעם שהחלטתי לסגור ספק- נתתי 2 דפים חלקים ביומן, רשמתי את השמות של 4-6 ספקים שאהבתי, ועושה ביניהם תחרות. מחיר, איכות, נחמדות, והרבה הרבה הרבה רושם ראשוני. ואצלי זה חשוב נורא. ברגע שהתלבשתי על ספק חקרתי על אמא שלו במיט4מיט, בפורום, בפייסבוק, וביקשתי תוצאות קולונסקולפיה מהשנה האחרונה. הכל ברשת חברים, הכל ברשתתתתתת.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (21/6/13)

המקום- דרך הטבע? איפה זה? 
אחד ממקומות ה"התפשרות" שלי- ולמה במרכאות? אזזזז ככה...

לפני 5 שנים הייתי בחתונה בתפוז ברשפון. התאהבתי וידעתי שיום אחרי שיש לי טבעת על האצבע- לשם אני מגיעה. ובכן- פנטזיות לחוד ומציאות לחוד. כשהגענו לשם התחלתי לבחון זויות ולראות כמה חסרונות במקום, שאותם לא אפרט כדי לא להרוס למי שלקחה וגם כי זה לא נושא ההודעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  התחלתי לנסות "להנמיך ציפיות" וגיליתי פה דרך הפורום את "דרך הטבע" ליד צומת ירקונים, פ"ת. נסעתי עם ההורים כי ג'ינג'י היה במילואים ורצינו לזרז את נושא קביעת התאריך. למנהל אמרתי שהגענו רק אני כי ההורים נתנו לי דד ליין להתחתן עד הקיץ והיום יותר קל למצוא חתן מאשר גן אירועים פנוי בקיץ  בפגישה ראשונה יצאתי נדהמת, ולא לחיוב. המקום עצמו יפה מאוד, אבל איתי- הבעלים- היה נראה קצת מרוחק, משהו הרגיש לי נורא מסריח. הלכתי עם תחושות הבטן ואמרתי לאמא שלא ולא ושתוציא לי מקדמה לתפוז ואני אדאג שרועי יחזיר לה. בבית ישבתי לקרוא ביקורות לראשונה והפלא ופלא- מסתבר שזה איתי, וזה בדיוק הבנאדם ששונה מאנשי המכירות המתלקקים שהכרנו עד כה, והמקום בעצם עונה על כל הדרישות שלי- הוא קרוב, הוא יפיפה בטירוף, הוא טבעי נורא, הוא טעים, והוא לא יקר-כמו אסימון שנופל *קאצ'ינג!!!*  ג'ינג'י הגיע לראות, התאהב ביחד איתי – ויאללה, לסגור. לכל אורך ההכנות איתי תמיד זמין לכל שאלה, מטפל בהכל במהירות, והכל נעשה דרכו ולא דרך איש מכירות. הסכים לכל הדרישות שלנו, ואפילו פינק איפה שיכל. על המקום עצמו קיבלנו המון המון מחמאות על כמה שהוא יפה, ומלבד קצת פרחים על שולחנות לא היה צורך בעיצוב כי הוא כל כך טבעי ונראה כמו יער מטופח ונעים למשתמש. החופה בתוך יער פקאנים, קבלת הפנים על רצפה בשביל נשים שהגיעו עם עקבים, האוכל על הדשא, והרחבת ריקודים מדהימה. ובגלל שזה לא מקום נפוץ שעובד רק בקיץ, לא הרבה מכירים אותו- בודדים מהאורחים הכירו את המקום, וזה תמיד יתרון. היה רק אדם אחד שידע איפה זה, וגם הוא היה המעצב שיער! 
אגב, הגישה אליו מהכביש הראשי ממש מהירה ובלי טרקים ודרכי פתלתלות. והמחיר יחסית לגני אירועים בקיץ- תענוגי!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (21/6/13)

המקום באור יום


----------



## מנגו חצוף (21/6/13)

החופה


----------



## shirpan (21/6/13)

מילדת דיסני אחת לשניה- מתה להמשיך לקרוא! 
אני מחכה בקוצר רוח להמשך הקרדיטים!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (21/6/13)

על האוכל- בראףףףף קייטרינגגגג 
אחחחח שאלוהים ישמור. 
אם אני לא מתפלחת לחתונה שמגישים בה בראף בשנה הקרובה- אל תקראו לי מנגו. 
ממה להתחיל? נתחיל מהאוכל. 
אמאאאאא. טעים בטרפת. אוכל גורמה, נשבעת. אני מתה על מסעדות. בשבילי יציאה טובה מתחילה ומסתיימת במסעדה טובה, והטעימות בבראף גרמו לי לרצות לחתן שם את כל מי שאני מכירה. זה אחד האוכלים הכי טעימים שאכלתי. הבופה, המסתובבים, העיקריות, הקינוחים יא באבא! הקינוחים!!! בחתונה לא ממש הספקנו לאכול מלבד ביס פה ושם שגנבתי לאנשים מהיד... המחמאות לא מפסיקות להגיע... !!!

ורונן! שיואו אתם לא מבינים איזה רונן זה! הוא היה האיש קשר שלנו, עדיין לא הבנתי עד הסוף מה תפקידו בפועל- אם הוא מנהל של החברה או חצי מנהל או מה- רונן היה דבוק לנו לתחת בכל שלב של החתונה, מהיום שאמרנו לאיתי שאנחנו סוגרים ועד הרגע האחרון של האירוע, עונה מיד לכל סמס, לכל מייל, לכל טלפון, מסייע עם ספקים, נותן עצות, נותן צ'ופרים- והסוד? להיות נחמדים!  מסתבר שזה עובד! אחד הספקים שהכי הכי סמכתי עליהם בחתונה, לא היה לי ספק שמרונן לא היה פדיחה, וכל טלפון אליו נפתח בצרחות "אני מתחתנת תכף רונןןןןןן!!!" פשוט כיף לעבוד מול אנשים כמוהו. 

דרך הטבע עובדים כבר שנים עם בראף באופן קבוע. אפשר לשנות, אני לעולם לא אבין למה לעשות את זה. הבוס של אמא שלי מיליארדר ובכל האירועים שלו עושים את האוכל בראף. כשאמא שלי שמעה בראף- היא אמרה שהיא אפילו לא צריכה לבוא לטעימות כי אם הד"ר לוקח אותם אין לה ספק שזה אש. אבל ברור שהיא באה. אמא כמוני, יש לנו רק שיניים טוחנות.


----------



## SimplyMe1 (21/6/13)

אין עליך בתיאורים מנגו.. 
התחלתי עכשו להציץ בקרדיטים שלך.
מחכה להמשך!
זה פשוט עדיף מללמוד למבחן..ברור כן?

והצחקת עם השיניים הטוחנות..זה עובר בירושה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מסתבר


----------



## מנגו חצוף (21/6/13)

אלכוהול- UPSIDE 
וואלה, לא יודעת אם הם עובדים לבד, אבל הם כן עובדים עם בראף- איש הקשר שלנו היתה שירן המתוקה, עשינו שדרוג לבר עם בר אקטיבי שמביא קינוחים לרחבה והוספנו קאווה ושמפניות ואקסלים ובירות בלי הגבלה והכל עלה לנו באיזור 2000 שקל, כמובן בנוסף לתפריט אלכוהול הבסיסי שכלל הכל מהכל ומההכי טובים. הכל תקתק ולא היה חסר כלום.
מהדיוטי פרי הבאנו ואן גוך אספרסו, 3 ליטר, 109$ לכל השלושה ביחד- תחפשו מישהו שיש לו נוסע מתמיד באלעל, מזמינים למישהו בטיסה, עם נקודות, הכי טוב, הכי זול.

המלצת הכלה: ערק בייבוא אישי מהבר. (לא יבוא מחו"ל, התכוונתי שלא לקחתי לאף אחד שתייה מהיד- כל מי שנתן לי אמרתי לו "הרגע שתיתי!", ורק כשהרגתע שיורדת לי הבטריה תפסתי את האדם הכי קרוב ברחבה וצעקתי לו לאוזן "צ'ייסר ערק עם פרוסת לימון! עכשיו!)


----------



## JewelStone88 (21/6/13)

רגע אז אם הבאתי לך צייסר בלי לימון 
זה לא נחשב?


----------



## מנגו חצוף (21/6/13)

לא כפרה, זה רק אומר 
שהייתי מספיק שיכורה כך שהערק ירד לי בגרון בלעדיו


----------



## oaa1 (21/6/13)

אני פשוט מתה על הכתיבה שלך!!! 
ומזדהה עם דיסני


----------



## מנגו חצוף (21/6/13)

עיצוב- בילי זרי אהבה 
כשהגענו לאירוע בדרך הטבע וראינו את העיצובים של "מעצבת הבית" לא יכולתי שלא להגיד לזוג השני שבחן את העיניין יחד איתנו "קלטו שהבת זונה לוקחת על השני זרים לחופה האלה 1500 שקל", ואמרתי לאמא שלי, שעל גופתי אני משלמת לה שתעשה לי 20 זרים. לאמא היה נורא חשוב העיצוב והיא לא התפשרה על ה-4 נרות של שהיו בעיצוב הבסיסי, הכינה שיעורי בית, ומצאה לנו את בילי- זרי אהבה. בילי היא אישה קצת מטורללת אבל עם לב זהב, מצחיקה בטירוף, ולה חנות פרחים באבן גבירול 8. לבילי אין מחשב, הכל מנוהל ידנית בדפי A4 חלקים וקלסר של תיכון, ואחרי שקראתי עליה כמה ביקורות של חוסר סדר נחרדתי. כשבוע לפני החתונה התקשרתי לוודא שהכל עומד על כנו, היא עסוקה בשעות הצהריים עם הרבה כלות ורכבים, אז עדיף להתקשר מוקדם בבוקר. כשהצלחתי להשיג אותה הכרחתי אותה להקריא לי את כל ההזמנה ולוודא שהיא יודעת את הפרטים. באותו היום הכל הלך איתה כמתוכנן, עשתה לנו 30 זרי אהבה לשולחנות, שני זרים ענקיים לחופה ולבר, זר לכלה (מדהים!!!) וקישוט מפלצתי בצורה מרתקת לרכב, והכל ב 1300 שקל פלוס מינוס- סכום שווה לכל הדעות, וכל הזרים ניתנו בסוף האירוע לאורחים כולל הואזות... הייתי מאוד מאוד מרוצה מההתנהלות שלה, ותמורה 150 שח נוספים היא גם שולחת טנדר שיקח את כל הפרחים לאולם. וכמו שבילי אמרה "מתוקה שלי, התחתנתי 5 פעמים, תאמיני לי שאם למישהי יש ניסיון בחתונות- זה לי".


----------



## מנגו חצוף (21/6/13)

בלי מכות!!!! 
אני הולכת לארוחת ערב ואני חייבת לאפות להם עוגה!
מבטיחה לחזור עם בטן מלאה, שניים ריטלין, ולסיים עד זה לתוך הלילה!


----------



## lost in dreams (21/6/13)

מתארגנת קבוצת סקילה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שכל אחת תבחר לה אבן ויאללה בלאגן!

איך את משאירה אותנו ככה באמצע איך???????


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

זר כלהההה 
ילדת חתונות, שאוותר על הזר?
בגלל שהשמלה שלי היתה די חלקה יחסית ובלי הרבה עיניינים, דווקא ממש שמחתי לשבור הכל עם זר צבעוני נורא. כשבילי שאלה "איזה סוגים לשים לך? איזה צבעים?" אמרתי לה "בילי כפרה, שימי כל מה שיש לך באותו היום. שימי לבן שימי אדום שימי כתום וסגול וורוד, שימי דליות שימי גרברות שימי פרחי שדה שימי ורדים, רק תשימי!!!" פשוט רציתי את הזר הכי צבעוני שיש, שנראה כאילו קטפו מיליון סוגי פרחים ושמו ביחד, והכל סגור בסרט סגול לילך עם פנינים קטנות איפה שמחזיקים. הוא הצטלם נהדר, ועדיין בבית, מנסה להתייבש לו להנאתו


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

מסיבת רווקותתתת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
דוגרי? מה זה חששתי. יש לי הרבה קבוצות של חברים- מהעבודה, מפסיכולוגיה, מביולוגיה, מהצבא, ועוד נספחות שלא קשורות אחת לשנייה. איך לארגן את כולן לקבוצה אחת מלוכדת?

האחראית ביותר לקחה פיקוד, לקחה את החוזי שלי (החברה הכי טובה שלי) תחת כנפה, וביחד הם אירגנו לי מסיבה שחבל על הזמןןןן- רק הייתי צריכה להזמין את כל המוזמנות לקבוצה בפייסבוק ולצאת ממנה. קודם כל להגיע לבית אחד ולראות את כולן ביחד, מקשקשות אחת עם השנייה היה אחד המראות הכי מוזרים בחיי. כמו לראות את ההורים שלך מזדיינים כמעט. אבל כולן שם, 24 בסך הכל, הבלוני בולבול מקשטים את הדירה, מנורות בולבול בכל מקום, כסא כלה עם בולבולים מקושט, הצלחות מבולבול, הקשתות לשיער עם בולבול, ואפילו הקשיות- בולבול. בדיוק כזה רציתי!!! אכלנו קישים וגבינות וסושי, אני הבנתי בפעם הראשונה בחיי מה זה להיות רעבה מרוב התרגשות (לציין שזה לא חזר על עצמו בחתונה חחח), התחלנו להשתכר ועברנו למיין אבנט- סדנת פיסול בבצק סוכר. אחת החברות עוסקת בזה אז היא הביאה ממיטב הכלים ובצקים והצבעים וקיבלנו שם סדנא מעלפת!!! והיא עושה גם אירועים פרטיים אז מי שרוצה טלפון שתדבר איתי!
אגב,. זוכרת שאנחנו פמיניסטיות? אז פיסלנו מלא בולבולים, ופותים, ומה לא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 היה מצחיק וממש כיף! אני עשיתי בולבול כתום! כי הוא ג'ינג'י! הבנתן? 

לאחר מכן צפינו במצגת שעשו לי הגרעין הקרוב יותר, שהיה אחד הדברים המצחיקים שראיתי לאחרונה. שיחקנו חבילה עוברת עם מלא צחוקים, ואלכוהול ובסוף קיבלתי מתנה גם ערכה סקסית מחברה וגם בירית וויברטור קטנצ'יק. טרם נבדקה איכותו! ילקח לירח דבש


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

אפטר פארטי! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לאחר המסיבה חלק התחפפו הביתה ואני והגרעין שלי פרצנו למסיבת רווקים של ג'ינג'י שחגג עם חברים הרבה אלכוהול וריקודים באברקסס בלילינבלום. היה ערב של שירי תיכון, היה ממש מצחיק, באתי עם השמלה הלבנה, הקשת בולבולים, והסרט ורקדנו ואחרי זה הלכנו כולם לדפוק פיצה של אמצע הלילה וחילקנו קאפקייקס בולבולים לעוברים והשווים.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

הבירית 
בירית שמחובר אליה כוס צ'ייסר מתנה מחברה שהגיעה במיוחד לחתונה מארה"בבבב


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

מתנות לבנות 
הכנתי לכולן צמידים!
שבועיים לפני המסיבת רווקות ישבתי והתחלתי להשחיל חרוזים, פעם אחת ניסיתי לעשות לילד האוטיסט שלי וורק-שופ וזה לא עבד, הוא השחיל טוב אבל לאט מידי. ישבתי לתוך הלילה באחד הימים, ושזרתי והזזתי, ולקח לא מעט זמן עד שהבנתי את הקטע, אבל היה ממש כיף, וכל הספיירים נגנבו אפילו. את הצמידים שמתי בשקית אורגנזה קטנה וחיברתי לכל צמיד ברכה אישית שצידה השני היה כרטיס עם הלוגו של החתונה שלנו, מעשה ידיה של אלוהים שלז. 

נראה לי אני אקח את החומרים לירח דבש ואכין לי כמה בזמן הטיסות... ויהיה הרבה...


----------



## מנגו חצוף (24/6/13)

יהל שמש- נשיקה עוגות מעוצבות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







|שף 
מרוב ספקים שכחתי את הספקית שהכי קרובה לליבי!!!!!!!












































אז זאת *יהל שמש- נשיקה- עוגות מעוצבות*
וחוץ מסדנאות מטורפות שהיא עושה לכל הגילאים אפשר גם להזמין ממנה עוגות בפיסולים שלא מהעולם הזה 
ואפשר לראות כאן בדף הפייסבוק שלה
https://www.facebook.com/pages/נשיקה-עוגות-מעוצבות/149853061772218?fref=ts

אני אומנם משוחדת,.. אבל אתן כבר יודעות שיש לי טעם טוב!


----------



## JewelStone88 (24/6/13)




----------



## Norma Desmond (25/6/13)




----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

רבנות ורב- ישראל דוברובסקין 
אני אין לי בעיה עם דת, אני שונאת שכופים עלי ואני שונאת ששוטפים את המח לאנשים. עם זאת, אני מכבדת את המשפחה שהיה לה נורא קשה לשמוע על חתונה לא אורתודוקסית. בלי חשק ובלי סבלנות ניגשתי לרבות בת"א להירשם- ועברתי חוויה מתקנת. לא שעכשיו אני נגד הפרדת דת ממדינה, כן? אבל תכלס? זה היה המוסד הממשלתי הכי יעיל שהייתי בו. הכל תיקתק, כולם זרמו, תמיד היה מי שיענה על שאלה גם אם זה לא בתחום שלו, כולם עזרו שנסיים מהר, ההדרכת כלה לקחה שעה של צחוקים, הדרכת זוגות שעה של חפירה אבל גם זה עבר, וכל הפקידים שם היו באמת חבל על הזמן. 
כשבאנו להירשם אצל הרב חיכינו ולא לקחנו מספר, ויצא שישבנו לחינם 20 דקות, ואז בגלל החיכיון נכנסנו בפוקס לרב שנכנס למשמרת באותו רגע- מקריות? הוא היה אחד האנשים הנחמדים שנתקלתי בהם לאחרונה. כזה לבבי, דיבר אלי והסתכל לי בעיניים, סיפר בדיחות על כמה שהגבר לא באמת נחשב והאישה קובעת הכל בבית. עד שהוא שאל מי הרב שלנו ולא ידענו מה לענות כי לא היה אכפת לנו מי זה יהיה ואיך יקראו לו רק שסיים עם זה מהר- אמרתי לו שאין לנו וניסיתי את מזלי "אם אתה מחתן ופנוי ב 4.6, אז אתה". הוא חייך, נתן לי את הטלפון שלו, וביקש רק שנדאג לו להסעה כי אין לו רכב. מכאן והלאה הוא היה תמיד זמין, לא נפגשנו איתו לפני אבל דיברנו הרבה בטלפון, נענה כמעט לכל בקשה, סרב בצורה מאוד מנומסת לדברים שלא הסכים (שאענוד לרועי טבעת, פשוט עשינו את זה אחרי הכוס ולפני שכולם קפצו עלינו), והסכים לא להקריא שורה בכתובה (לילך בת..., אני לא בקשר עם אבי הביולוגי ומי שעמד בחופה זה בעלה של אימי שמתפקד כאבא מאז ומעולם ולא אימץ אותי באופן רשמי. כשהייתי בחתונה שבוע לפני שלי קלטתי שאומרים את שם האב בחופה וקיבלתי צמרמורות, התחלתי אפילו לברר תהליך של אימוץ זריז והתקשרתי להתייעץ עם הרב, והוא רק אמר "מה הבעיה, אני פשוט לא אקריא את זה! אל תדאגי!" וכך היה). בחופה עצמה ביקשנו שיספר משהו נחמד ולא יקצר מידי כי זה עדיין טקס ולא רצינו שזה יראה זבנג וגמרנו. הוא אמר כמה משפטים על אדם וחווה וכמה שזה חשוב שיש אישה בבית ושבלעדיה הגבר לא שווה כלום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני הייתי מבסוטה.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

מקווה וחינה מזורזת 
הרב ישראל רצה שאני אלך למקווה פירסט קלאס כדי שיהיה לי כיף ואני אחזור לשם. 
לא הייתה לי שום כוונה לכך, ובכלל רציתי את המסיבה שאחרי המקווה יותר מאשר את המקווה עצמו.
נאספנו כל חברותיה המהממות של אמא שלי, שעשו לי כזה שמח בכל החתונה הזאת יותר מסטודנטים לפעמים, סבתא ונשים מהמשפחה הקרובה והגרעין הקטן של החברות הקרובות, הלכנו למקווה השכונתי ליד הבית של סבתא, עשיתי פליק פליק, מקלחת קצרה, "התקלחת?" כן "שטפת טוב?" כן. יאללה כנסי למים. הבלנית לא בדקה לי לא מאחורי האוזניים ולא מאחורי הציפורניים. תיקתקתי את הצלילות בצורה מקצועית ויצאנו לברך את כולן.. זה היה החלק הכי מרגש והרגע היחידי שהיו לי דמעות התרגשות בכל החתונה הזאת! בירכתי את כל החברות שלי ואת כל מי שרק ביקשה, ויצאנו לחפלה בפארק מנחם בגין\פארק דרום בת"א, חברות של אמא שלי הביאו מכל טוב, הייתה שתייה, וסבתא אפיו הכינה לנו חינה, ועשינו כולנו קצת. הייתה מוסיקה טובה, צחוקים, והרבה הרבה מתוקים. 
להגיד שהיה הכי נקי בעולם? לא היה. להגיד לכן שהבריכה באוניברסיטה שעולה 70 שקל כניסה הכי נקייה בעולם? לא אגיד. להגיד שהים בת"א שאני טובלת בו מאז שיש לי שתי פטמות הוא הכי נקי בעולם ובכלל לא כל הקקי של כל גוש דן נשטף לשם כל השנה? לא הוא לא. אז מה קרה עכשיו אני אתחיל להתפנק? יאללה כולה 30 שניות וביוש. אין צורך לעשות ביוטופ ולמדוד רמת קוליפורמים בקיסמי אוזניים. היה קרוב, היה זריז- היה אש מבחינתי!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

הטבעותתתת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
הספק עם הכי פחות פגישות ותכנונים- היינו בתחילה בטבעת זו, היו כמה דגמים יפים, קצת יקר משציפיתי, אבל קצת הרתיעה אותי המוכרת שהייתה פשוט צבועה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




לנטע הגעתי בעקבות המלצה של מישהי מהפורום, ישבנו עם אלן שעובדת אצלה, תוך 20 דקות בחרנו טבעות- את שלי בחרתי מזמן כי חרשתי לה על האתר, ולרועי בחרנו שם, וזאת הייתה הפתעת החתונה- רועי עובד הרבה פיזית ועם מתכות וריתוך ולכלוך והתוכנית היתה שהוא בכלל לא ילך עם הטבעת אלא באירועים ואחרי העבודה, והוא בחר טבעת כל כך יפה וכל כך נוח לו שהוא לא מוריד אותה מהאצבע ומשתדל לעבוד פחות עם המתכות ויותר משרדי ! ככה שיצא שגם קיבלתי בעל יותר נקי בסוף היום! (כן, זה נורא סקסי כשהוא חוזר עם כתמים שחורים על הפנים ומסריח מזיעה, אחרי כמה חודשים זה נמאס ואת רוצה לחבק את בן זוגך כשהוא חוזר מהעבודה ולא לשלוח אותו להתקלח קודם כאילו היה מצורע שחזר מהתופת).

המחירים שלה נוחים מאוד לדעתי, תוך 3 שבועות קיבלנו את הטבעות, הסטודיו שלה בלב כרם התימנים וזאת הזדמנות מעולה להסתובב בשכונה הנפלאה הזאת ולאכול איזה מרק תימני עם לחוח אפילו באמצע הקיץ ולהסריח מחילבה אחר כך. כי להסריח מחילבה בזמן מין זה הדבר הכי אינטימי שיש. ממליצה בחום עד מסעדת ארז. אולי יש שם קצת זבובים, אבל זה לגמרי מרגש יותר את החוויה. טיפ! עיני כלבלב למלצרים המפוקפקים שם בסוף המרק התימני ייתן לכם ריפיל למרק בחינם אין כאסף.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

נטע וולפה!!!!


----------



## spur (22/6/13)

מזל טוב!! 
קרדיטים מהממים, כצפוי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תוכלי לפרט בבקשה קצת על טווח המחירים אצלה?

תודה!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

שלחתי מסר!


----------



## lala088 (23/6/13)

גם אני אשמח! 
ומזל טוב!!!


----------



## MineSweeper (23/6/13)

אני גם אשמח למחירים! מהמם!


----------



## Shmutzi (23/6/13)

נטע! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
איזה כיף אצלה בסטודיו, אה? 
הייתי מוכנה להישאר לעבוד לשם...

זוכרת את הטבעות של שניכם מהחנות שלה, אני חושבת שאפילו מדדתי את שלך, הן יפות!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (23/6/13)

לגמרי! 
היה איזה שלב שאני ורועי התעכבנו על איזה ויטרינה והיא שאלה אם אנחנו צריכים עזרה, אז אמרתי לה "לא, זה בסדר, אני רק אומרת לו מה אני רוצה ליומולדת 26, ו 27, ו 28 "


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

הדבר הכי פחות בפוקוס ביום החתונה- החתן! 
ההוא היה יותר בעייתי ממני, ועדים לכך כל המוכרים בחנויות שעזרו לנו. אם אני בחרתי שמלת כלה תוך חצי שעה, לו זה לקח 8 חנויות, שבועיים חיפושים, ועוד 3 מדידות לתיקונים. היינו בתחילה בזארה- כלום, יחס מזעזע, 5 עובדים והיינו צריכים להתחנן לעזרה. בקסטרו השירות היה מעולה והחליפות היו טובות, אבל רק כשמדדנו בחנויות יעודיות לחליפות ראינו שהאיכות בקסטרו הרבה פחות טובה ותכלס מצדיקה את המחיר הזול. 

עברנו לחנויות ברחוב העלייה, עברנו ממש על כולן, הייתה לנו נפילה ב"סגל"- חליפות מדהימות, שירות מעולה, 4000 שח לחליפה. עוד לפני שהתחלנו להתמקח ירדנו לנו ל 2,900, ובתכלס- יכולנו להוריד עוד, אבל הרגשנו שגונבים אותנו והחלטנו להמשיך לחפש. לי היה נורא קשה כי אני דוגלת בגישת ה"אל תמדוד נעליים שאתה לא יכול להרשות לעצמך" וזה דבר שאני אומרת לעצמי תמיד כשיש מוצרים יקרים שאני יודעת שלא אוכל להרשות לעצמי אני לא מודדת- ברגע שמדדתי ואהבתי- ההחלטה לפרוש מזה הרבה יותר קשה מאשר לפני המדידה כשאין לך סנטימנטים לבגד\נעל\תכשיט. זה מה שקרה פה- התאהבתי בחליפה על ג'ינגי, והיה לי נורא קשה עם כל החליפות שהוא מדד לאחר מכן. 

כמעט בכח הסכמתי לבוא לעוד סיבוב לחיפושים, ממש מול סגל- אנריקו קוברי, אצל אבי- EBI, פרסי צעיר ומלא מרץ, מצחיק, עמכה, ומבין בעיצוב באמת, היה פשוט תענוג לעשות את החליפה מולו, הוא תיקן, היה תמיד זמין לכל השגעונות של רועי, ואפילו למד לצחוק עליו איתי שהוא בעייתי בבגדים. החליפה שלו הייתה מאוד קלילה, רועי בכלל לא לובש חליפות וזאת היתה הפעם הראשונה שראיתי אותו בעניבה, ולדבריו הכל היה ממש נוח, לא היה לו בכלל חם, והחולצה המכופתרת שעברה גם היא פעמיים הצרות הייתה כאילו תפרו אותה עליו והוא לא החליף אפילו לטי שירט שהוא קנה כי היה לו ממש נוח.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

עוד אחת אחרונה של חתן שיכור! 
הוא סתם נראה פה פעיל- הוידאו מסגיר הכל
רועי זקן עייף- זה הכינוי שלו בעולם
הוא עובד נורא קשה מבוקר עד ערב, פיזית, ובכל הזדמנות שיש לו- הוא פשוט נרדם.
אז גם בחתונה, כבר מ 12 וחצי הוא התחיל להתנדנד ברחבת הריקודים, ובסביבות 1 וחצי-2 כבר לא היה עם מי לדבר:
כולנו משתוללים, והוא פשוט מתהלך בינינו במבט תמוה עם ידיים בכיסים. 
הדיבור היה שהוא הגיע לפה דרך חור תולעת מעולם מקביל והמבט שלו שואל "אז.. מה חוגגים פה היום...?"


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

גולת הכותרת- בנינו מתח וזה הגיע- השמלהההה 
ב-3 שנים שקדמו להצעה, כשהתחלתי את התואר והייתי עוברת על בסיס יומיומי פעמיים ביום מול הסטודיו של רינה בהיר, וכאשר ה-2-3 דגמים בחלון הראווה לא הספיקו והתחלתי להיכנס לאתר שלה בצורה אובססיסית ולדעת את כל השמות של הדגמים של בע"פ, כבר ידעתי שזה זה. כשהתחלנו לחפש- הגעתי תחילה אליה, תוך 3 מדידות וחצי שעה של ציור סקיצה כבר הייתה לנו שמלה מוכנה, ומשם לקחתי יומיים לחשוב. כמובן שרינה הרימה גבות כשידעתי את השמות של הדגמים ותיארתי לה אותם בפורטרוט. נראה לי היא חשבה שאני מסוג האנשים ששולחים הביתה ראש של עכבר או משהו קריפי כזה. 
אמא שלחה אותי למקומות אחרים, ובסופו של דבר אמרתי לה- אני אוהבת את רינה, היא נחמדה,  הדגמים שלה זה בול מה שאני רוצה, והמחירים שלה נוחים- אם נתחיל עכשיו לעשות טרקים בדיזינגוף אני אמצא שמלה כשיהיה לבן שלי יבדל"א בר מצווה (גילוי נאות: הייתי השבוע בבר מצווה והאמא הייתה עם שמלת כלה נשבעת לכן באלוהים). יומיים אחרי הלכנו לסגור את הבאסטה והתחלנו בתהליך. החלטנו להשכיר שמלה בתפירה חדשה, ואני הוצמדתי לתופרת סבטה- אישה מקסימה, מצחיקה בטירוף, שנורא אהבה לצייר לי על הגוף עם הטוש המחיק שלה ולצחוק על התגובות שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ("אמא!! היא מציירת לי על הגוף! תגידי לה שתפסיק זה לא מנומס!!!"), נענתה לכל בקשה ולכל גחמה, ידעה לתת ביקורת כשהיו לי רעיונות מונפצים, ותמיד תמיד לבשה חיוך. היה תענוג להגיע לסטודיו כל פעם, הבנות של רינה- מירה ועפרי- מתוקות להפליא, תמיד זמינות לכל שאלה והתייעצות. כשרציתי להשאיל מסרקייה ומה שרציתי נלקח ע"י כלה אחרת, מירה אצה רצה להשיג לי מסרקייה מדהימה וחדשה ורינה שיבצה לי עליה פנינים. כשאת נפרדת מכל הסטודיו בחיבוק- את יודעת שאת במקום הנכון. 

במבחן המציאות- הבאתי שמלה קצרצרה להחלפה שלא היה לי בכלל שימוש בה. השמלה של רינה הייתה כל כך נוחה, ישבה עליי בול, ללא מחוך חונק אבל החזיקה לי את הכל במקום (ותודה לאמא שהורישה לי ציצי נופל, כמו שאמרתי למירה באחת המדידות "אם את לא שמה לי פה ברזל, זה יראה כאילו יש לי כרס"), החצאית של השמלה הייתה קלילה ולא נפוחה, והיה לי מאוד מאוד נוח לרקוד איתה, לרוץ איתה, וללכת איתה לאורך הים. פשוט תענוג. הייתי נרדמת איתה אם לא הייתי פוחדת לרייר עליה.
המשפחה אמרה שלילך המתוקתקת בכל יום אחר הייתה נראית ביום החתונה כמו צוענייה עם השמלה הכיפית שהייתה לי- וזאת לחלוטין מחמאה!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

השמלה מקרוב 
תפירת קרושה על המחשוף. במקור השמלה היא סטרפלס למטה ועם מחוך לב מעלף, שלא מתאים למבנה שלי.


----------



## Piece of Wood (22/6/13)

וואו, זו השמלה שאני מפנטזת עליה 
מכירה את הדגם מהאתר שלה....
חשבתי שבגלל שזה דגם מקולקציה ישנה לא יהיה אפשרות לעשות אותו יותר אבל אולי בכל זאת כן....

היא מקסימה! באמת פשוט מהממת!


----------



## פרילי 86 (22/6/13)

ממש אהבתי את השמלה! 
ואני בדרך כלל לא אוהבת שמלות כלה (נראה לי שזה העניין הלבן שמפריע לי...)
אבל שלך מאוד יפה, אני מאוהבת בכרושה.


----------



## דנדוש152 (22/6/13)

וואו...היא מדהימה!!


----------



## Shmutzi (23/6/13)

קרושה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הופכת כל דבר טוב לטוב יותר... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ממש ממש מתאימה לך השמלה!


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

שמלה מהממת


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

השמלה מאחור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תפירה מדהימה ומדויקת...
ובל נשכח את הצבע השלט! סגול-לילך!
הוספנו גם שרשרת פנינים קטנות 

אה כן, שכחתי, היה לנו ט'ים-
סגול לילך וכתום ג'ינג'י.
לצערינו הכתום נפל בעריכה ולכן נשארנו עם דברים סגולים כמו החולצה שלו, המטפחת, הסרט של השמלה שלי, הלק, הסרט של הזר, והשם שלי.
אם יש פה עוד מישהי שחושבת שאני חיה בסרט ושהתחתנתי עם עצמי שתרים את היד.
אני כבר הרמתי.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

אני זקוקה לאהבה שלכן 
ולפיכך אלך כעת לישון
ואם פיית הקרדיטים רוצה לפרגן לי, אני אשמח בבוקר לבייקון על ביצה עלומה על לחם בריוש. תודה ולהתראות. סי-יו-לייטר.


----------



## Ruby Gem (22/6/13)

אהההההה יש לנו אותה שמלה! 
שלי נשארה במבנה המקורי- עם הסטרפלס למטה.

השמלה הכי הכי מהממת שיש!!!!!!!
(ואני לא משוחדת בכלל!)


----------



## Shmutzi (23/6/13)

איזה שילוב מנצח! 
הלבן הצח והסגול לילך...
אני חושבת שזו הסיבה היחידה ש"התבאסתי" שלבן לא מתאים לי - לא יכולתי לשלב סגול בשמלה!


----------



## yeela10 (22/6/13)

איזו מדהימה 
אני יושבת פה.. צוחקת ומתרגשת

איזה כיף


----------



## מ י כ ל 0 9 0 9 (22/6/13)

השבוע זכיתי בהגרלה שלה!! 
יש לה דברים מדהימיםםם....


----------



## Shmutzi (23/6/13)

נראית מעולה עליך!


----------



## Norma Desmond (23/6/13)

מ-ה-מ-מ-ת-!


----------



## liza1988 (22/6/13)

ממש נהניתי לקרוא 
את הקרדיטים שלך


----------



## Bizhi (22/6/13)

הלווווו! תתעוררי! 
יש פה אנשים שעושים ריפרש ומחכים לך...


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

מלון מול הבית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
טוב בנות, חזרנו!

תל אביביים חמודים שכמונו, לא מתלוננים. לא על יוקר המחייה, לא על הג'וקים, לא על התחבורה הציבורית ולא על החנייה. למה? כי נפלנו טוב בדירה מושלמת. אממה? 3 אתרי בנייה מקיפים אותנו- שניים מאחורי החדר שינה, ואחד מול הסלון. ובבית שיש בו יותר חלונות מקירות- לישון אחרי 7 בבוקר או להקשיב לרחש הגלים שנמצא שני רחובות מאיתנו זה בלתי אפשרי בשום יום. 

אז אני לא התלוננתי, אבל אמרתי לרועי, שאם אני נאלצת לקום בבוקר החתונה בדירה שלנו לשמע קידוחי בטון, משאיות, ופועלים עם משרוקיות- הכל מבוטל. 
אצנו רצנו לחפש מלון בתל אביב. שיהיה קרוב הביתה (שלא נצטרך לזוז הרבה באוטו ואולי אפילו לוותר על האוטו), שלא יהיה יקר, ושיהיה שקט. מיד ירדו כל המלונות בוטיק- הם אחלה, אבל הם בלב העיר, אוטובוסים על הבוקר, אתרי בנייה, וכו'- אני לא משלמת כדי לקבל את החדר שינה שלי באותם תנאים שתי רחובות צפונה. עברנו לחפש במלונות הגדולים וקלטנו שהמחיר לא שונה בהרבה. ואז התפנקנו, ורועי שהוא קצת בזבזן לא קטן כשזה נוגע לנוחות שלי קצת התלהב, מפה לשם שני לילות במלון דן פנורמה- אחד לפני אחד אחרי. עשינו מועדון חבר בחינם וקיבלנו שדרוג לסוויטה, פינוקים בחדר, ובסה"כ עוד 6 שעות הארכה לצ'ק אאוט\אין בהתאם לתפוסה במלון. זה היה יקר משחשבתי, אבל היה שווה כל רגע. הבריכה בבוקר החתונה (מי חשב שאספיק לתפוס צבע באותו היום!), ארוחות הבוקר במלון (אתן לא מבינות מה היה שם!!! כמו ארמון מרוקאי), חוסר הצורך בלשלם חנייה (גרים 2 רחובות משם), והשירות של הצוות היה שווה לגמרי! (שימו לב- לא שווה "כל שקל". כשגיליתי לאחר מכן שהשני לילות המזדיינים האלה עלו לנו יותר מ 5 לילות במלון 5* בוגאס רציתי לשרוף את דן)


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

המלוות- אם היינו בכלא, הן היו הביצ'יות שלי! 
לקחתי לאותו היום את שלושת החברות הטובות שלי- שהתגלו כיעילות מתמיד. אחת מחזיקה לג'ינג'י את החליפה, אחת עם מים וקשית, אחת מאפרת את הבנות, אחת מחליפה לי נעליים, אחת קושרת לי את השמלה- ככה בסנכרון מושלם הן תיקתקו הכל מאחוריי. 
אנחנו חברות מהעבודה בקפה (אנחנו היינו צוות ותיק של 4-5 שנים ומאוד התלכדנו עד שהתפטרתי שבועים לפני החתונה), כשכרגע רק אחת מאיתנו עוד עובדת שם, אבל זה תמיד יישאר מקום שמלכד את כולנו וכל פגישה תמיד יהיה איזה 20 דקות שאנחנו חופרות על לקוחות ועובדים מהקפה...


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

מתנות למלוות- וגינה מזהב! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לשלושתן שילמתי על הפן המעוצב בסטודיו,
לשתיים מהן קניתי מתנה (פשוט השלישית הצטרפה ברגע האחרון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - 
תכשיטי וג'יינה! 
אנחנו חבורת בנות מאוד פמיניסטיות, נשים משוחררות כאלה שאין להן בעיה לדבר באריכות על דגדגנים, איברי מין, פלוצים, וכל מיני דברים שלא "נחשבים" נשיים. בתחילת השנה נתקלתי ביערה, אחראית להעלאת המודעות של הוג'יינה והקימה מעין כת שמהללת אותה מבוקר עד ערב –- היא גם מעצבת תכשיטים אז קניתי ממנה את התליון וג'יינה וטבעת, שניהם כסף מצופים זהב. 

לדף של וג'יינה פלאואר:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/וגיינה-פאוור-וגיינה-פלאוור/246058008788567

לאלבום תכשיטים וגינלים:
https://www.facebook.com/yaara.rozenblit/media_set?set=a.10151357925340782.499767.554695781&type=3


----------



## haych (22/6/13)

את לא מפסיקה להפתיע... 
זה אדיר!


----------



## spur (22/6/13)

גדול ומהמם! 
לייק גדול לפתיחות ולדיבורים, את לא לבד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




יחד (עם שרה סילברמן) נשנה את העולם  

התכשיטים מהממים


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

מתנות שאני קיבלתי מהבנות שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מאחת מהן את הספר "חדר משלך" של וירג'יניה וולף (פמיניסטית אהובה), ומגנטים למקרר (אלוהים יודע למה)

ומהשנייה את הרביעייה- משהו ישן (פודרייה שנשארה בדירה שלה מהזקנה שהייתה גרה שם), משהו חדש (שרשרת של המעצבת האהובה עליי שלומית אופיר), משהו כחול (חמסה קטנה שנתלתה בבפנים של השמלת כלה על סיכת ביטחון ונשכחה עליה לאחר שהחזרתי אותה, ושחזרה אליי אחרי כמה ימים), ומשהו מושאל (דובי גומי קטנטן העונה לשם "מישל", אותו נתתי לה לפני מספר שנים וביקשתי ממנו שישמור עליה. היא נתנה לי אותה בשקית אורגנזה קטנה ליום החתונה וביקשה ממנו שישמור עליי גם).

מהשלישית קיבלתי מתנה גם למסיבת רווקות (ערכה של דברים מגניבים לסקס) וגם סט מעלף של הלבשה תחתונה למקווה, אז היא קיבלה פטור בהול מעוד מתנה


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

תמונה שאני ממש אוהבת 
כשיש לך פתאום 3 זוגות ידיים נוספות, לא צריך להתאמץ אפילו להוריד את הנעליים


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

איפור- יעל דרוקמן התותחית על מהחלל
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אמאאאא!!!
אחת ההחלטות הטובות והקלות שעשיתי. 

ביום יום אני מתאפרת קליל- מייקאפ, מסקרה, סומק, פודרה, איילנר, אודם. אוי זה נראה פתאום הרבה. טוב, אני מתאפרת הרבה. 
הכי אירוני- רועי שונא שאני מתאפרת וטוען שאני נראית נורא מבוגרת, אז מה שקורה שכשאני הולכת ללימודים בגינס וטישרט אני מאופרת, וכשאני יוצאת איתו למסעדות בשמלת נשף אני חלקה מאיפור לחלוטין. גם הפעם הוא ביקש ממני לוותר על האיפור, והודעתי לו שאני לא לובשת שמלת בשווי אלפי שקלים ובאה נטורל. "אני משלמת מספיק כדי שהאיפור הזה יראה טוב! ואתה תאהב את זה!"

בהתחלה התקשרתי לאחת מ"מומלצות הפורום", אחת שהשם שלה מסתובב פה הרבה, ואל תשאלו אותי מי כי אני באמת לא זוכרת (אבל ברשימה ההיא ביומן היא כתובה עם איקס גדול עליה והכיתוב BIACH) שהייתה סנובה מארץ הסנובות וחפרנית כמו ארכיאולוגית. 

הדיל שלי היה כזה: שיהיו לך עבודות טובות, שתהיי מוכרת יחסית ולא שסיימת אתמול ללמוד איפור, ושתעשי לי איפור קל בעיניים. למה? כי את ההזמנות לחתונה, עשיתי על מדי א', ורציתי לנצל את היום ניסיון איפור שיער בשביל זה. התקשרתי לביאץ' והסברתי לה. ההיא שפכה עלי קיתונות של רפש, ואמרה שאני מנצלת אותה, ואני חוצפנית, ושזה ממש לא הוגן שאני מבקשת ממנה איפור "בחינם", אבל יא סתומה, גם ככה היית עושה לי ניסיון, אז כולה ביקשתי שתעשי אותו דבר בשתי העיניים! ביוש. 

התחלתי לחפש שיער, גם שם, לא היו לי כמעט קריטריונים כי ידעתי שמה שאני רוצה יסתכם בהרבה תלתלים ומעט קונסטרוקציה. בדיל עם רואי דניאל הגיעה לי יעל דרוקמן...

נתחיל מזה שהעבודות שלה קנו אותי. וואלק, מקצוענית ורואים את זה. לפגישת היכרות הגעתי לסטודיו של רואי, היא היתה מאוד נחמדה, לא מתלקקת בכלל, ואמרה שהיא לא עושה איפור ניסיון כי היא אומנית והיא קוראת באותו רגע את הפנים ומחליטה על הצבעים והכל וזה לא יעזור מה נחליט עכשיו כי היא לא באמת תעשה לי איפור מלא כמו חתונה אז בשביל לערבב שתי צלליות חבל עם הזמן של שתינו. עם זאת, לא הייתה לה בעייה לאפר אותי עדין בשתי העיניים בשביל הצילומים (כי אני לא יודעת לשים צללית). וואלה, ב5 דקות עבודה עשתה לי עיניים פיגוז. והביטחון העצמי שלה הרשים אותי מאוד! אני אוהבת נשים חזקות ואסרטיביות...
ביום החתונה הגיעה בדיוק בזמן, רואים עליה שהיא נהנית מהעבודה, היא עומדת מולי כאילו אני קנבס לבן, ועם מיליון מברשות וידיים מלולכות בצבעים היא עשתה אותי יפה בטירוף, כל כך יפה, שדקה אחרי שג'ינג'י ראה אותי הוא אמר לי "הבנתי. זה לא שלא יפה לך איפור. את פשוט לא יודעת להתאפר מאמי". 
ואפילו קיבלתי שפתון מתנה! (אחרי החתונה דרכיו אבדו. אני עדיין מחפשת. זה מטורף שמיליון דברים אבדו לי אחרי החתונה וכל יומיים אני מוצאת משהו אחר)


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

ובעיניים עצומות:


----------



## Shmutzi (23/6/13)

ממש יפה


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

שיער- רואי דניאל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היה לי ברור שאני לא עושה תסרוקת, ולמרות שהיו לי כמה פאשלות לא הייתי משנה דבר! 

אז חשבתי דווקא שבגלל שאין לי קונסטרוקציה כמו מגדל אייפל על הראש זה יחיזק מעמד כי זה יותר טבעי והתבדיתי- אז כן, אין הרבה עבודה- לוקחים תלתל, מתלתלים אותו עם חומרים ובייביליס- ונותנים לו לנוח, מנפחים אותו, ושולחים אותך הלאה. 
יעל רוזן האגדתית עשתה אצל מיקי זיתוני ולטענתה התלתלים החזיקו על לבוקר הבא בפריז.  אחרי החתונה שלי הייתי סקפטית גם כי ראיתי איך היא רוקדת ואני רקדתי כמוה (טוב נו, כמעט) ולי לא נשאר זכר. ואולי כי זה סוג השיער? 
אבל כל אחת ושיערה. 
אני עשיתי את רואי דניאל, ובחרתי אותו לא בגלל התסרוקות אלא כי הוא בא לי עם יעל דרוקמן שממש התחברתי אליה ושיחקה אותה, וכי הוא היה קרוב לי לבית  תכלס הוא היה תותח, ומצד אחד בא לי לחנוק אותו ומצד שני לחבק אותו. הוא ישב לי מיליון זמן על השיער שהוא מתולתל טבעי עם נטייה לבקבוקים. התלתלים היפים שהוא עיצב לי החזיקו עד הריקודים, ואחרי 20 דקות כבר נראו כמו בקבוקים של בובת חרסינה (רמז- לא אהבתי כל כך), הרבה שוונצים יצאו, המסרקיה וכל האלף סיכות שהוא שם לי זזו מהמקום, היה שם סמטוחה. 
ולצאת רגע להגנתו? 
עשינו צילומים על הים, ברוח, בלחות. 
כולם החליטו לחבק אותי עם כל הראש. 
בחופה לא נלחמתי באף אחד והשתוללתי מחיבוקים אחד לשני. 
וב 20 דקות הראשונות שרקדתי- היה אפשר לחשוב שאני כבר על טריפים. אני קופצת, משתוללת ומאוד "רוקדת עם השיער". בכלל, מ 21 ורבע ועד 2 וחצי לא ירדתי אפילו לרגע מהרחבה- אפשר להגיד שהייתי כלה לא עדינה בכלל. אני חושבת ששום דבר לא היה מחזיק לי מעמד שם. ומצד שני- גם יעל רוזן משתוללת כמוני והחזיק לה. מצד שני היא שילמה פי 2 ממני. מצד שלישי אני גם ככה שילמתי לא מעט.  
שורה תחתונה? 
הגעתי למסקנה שכדאי לדאוג למישהו שיעשה לך יפה לצילומים, לחופה, ולהתחלה. בפעם הראשונה שראיתי תמונות ווידאו של החתונה ואיך נראים התלתלים שלי בשליש האחרון של היום- הזדעדעתי. ואחרי זה דווקא ממש שמחתי- בדוגרי? ככה אני! לא נשאר לי שפתון, לא נשארו לי תלתלים מתוקתקים, לא נשארו לי נעליים, וגם לא הרבה יכולות קוגנטיביות מלבד לזהות מה זה בריטני ומה זה ביונסה. וכזאת אני בכל סוף יום אחר, אז כמו שלא ניסיתי להיות משהו שהוא לא אני בתחילת הערב, על אחת כמה וכמה בסופו.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

הולכים להתלבש.... לא להציץ!


----------



## JewelStone88 (22/6/13)

אויש תמונה גדולה!!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

רגע אחרי המפגש... רומנטיקה בין כוורת דבורים 
הרגע היחידי שהיה לי קשה שיש מסביבי אלף אנשים ...
לרגע רציתי שכולם ילכו ולהישאר עם רועי לבד! לראות אותו בוחן אותי שם היה אחד הדברים המביכים כשעוד 8-9 אנשים היו בחדר במקרה

אבל בקטנהההההההה


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

אחרי 2 דקות כבר אין מבוכה 
ואנחנו חוזרים להיות המשוגעים שאנחנו ולעשות פרצופים!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

יוצאים למקדימים!


----------



## yael rosen (23/6/13)

ככה את הכי יפה


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

אקססוריזזזז


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

נעליים, אהבת חיי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
שיט. כתבתי הרבה מכאן כשהייתי על ריטלין. ואז כתבתי על כמה אני אוהבת נעליים ומצאתי את עצמי חופרת על נעליים בלי קשר לחתונה. וחבל למחוק. אז קחו 3 דקות על נעליים, מי שלא מעוניינת שתמשיך הלאה:

הי! אני מתה על נעליים. יש לי 40 ומשהו זוגות והיד עוד נטויה. הנעל הכי יקרה בארון: 230, 200, ו-150 ומטה בדגש על המטה. אני אוהבת מציאות, וכשזה נעל זה אפילו יותר שווה. רחוב קינג ג'ורג' הוא הבית כנסת נעליים שלי, ותמיד אני מוצאת סנדל ב 30-50 שקל, או 3 ב 100 או משהו כזה, וזה נשאר חברות, זה נשאר. החוכמה- אותה למדתי על בשרי- לקנות עודפים של חנויות. יש את הזבל מסין, שמתפרק אחרי פעמיים (ע"ע סקופ, טוגו, וכו'), מצד שני יש את החברות הגדולות שנשארות על נעליים מעונה שעברה- הם מגיעים לרחוב קינג ג'ורג, ושם- חגיגה. יש את ג'וסף, מול פלאפל רצון פחות או יותר, תמיד יש סחורה אש כל השנה והמחירים ברצפה ואפשר להתמקח. בתוך שוק בצלאל יש גם שניים שמוכרים נעליים סוף, אבל בקיץ הם הופכים לחנות בגדי ים, אז תחכו לחורף. היה עוד אחד שסגרו לי אותו אז לא משנה. וזהו. תקנו נעליים! נעליים זה חשוב!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

נעליים מס' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- ג'פרי קמפבל 
משוטטת לי בבוגרשוב, מקבלת סמס מחברה "נעלי בובה של מותגים בבוגרשוב 60 ומשהו ב 40 שקל!!!" ורצה לבדוק. היה מעאפן. 
אבל שם הם היו. ליידי גאגא סטייל, יפות, קורצות, גבוהות, ולבנות. 200 שקל. השם ישמור. אני מחבקת אותן ומסתכלת על המוכר בעיני עגל. 
"אבל יש לך פה עסק עם מלצרית שעובדת עם ילדים! מתי אני אלבש עקבים בצבע לבןןןןן מתייייי". שבוע אחרי ההצעת נישואין, ואז ירד לי האסימון. השמלה תותאם לנעליים, ולא להיפך. מדדתי, התאהבתי, ואפילו המוכר הביע פליאה כשרצתי איתן בחנות. 
אהבתי את הריח שלהן, את הצורה הלא שגרתית שלהן, את הגובה שלהן. זה היה כל כך צפוי שאני אמצא נעליים לחתונה לפני שיש לי בכלל תאריך. הייתי שוטפת איתן כלים, מקפלת כביסה, וסתם רואה טלויזיה. כשחשפתי אותן בפני הצוות לעינייני חתונה (חברות מלוות+אמא+אחות) קיבלתי כאפה. "זה לא מתאים". אותי לא ישכנעו. הסכמתי לעוד זוג, אבל הודעתי שאלה יהיו נעלי החופה שלי. 

וזה היה נורא מצחיק לראות את הוידאו. נתחיל מזה שהייתי חייבת לנעול אותן ולא את רוני קנטור בגלל שהחופה שלנו היתה על דק מעץ, עם הליכה של כמעט 2 וחצי דקות, והעקב הדק היה נכנס לי בחריצים (ובאיזה שלב של הצילומי משפחות הוא אכן נכנס) כמו שקורה לפרחות בנמל תל אביב והלכה הכניסה והלך הפאסון. הפלטפורמה באה בול. ובגלל שהלכנו מהר בהתחלה, המנהל אירוע צעק שנלך לאט. אז הלכנו לאט. כל כך לאט, שפשוט התנודדתי מצד לצד על הפלטפורמות, כי לא באמת אפשר ללכת בהילוך איטי לאורך זמן, וזה פשוט נראה בוידאו כאילו רועי נכנס לחופה עם פינגווין ענק ולבן. היה צחוקים.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

עוד זוית של הנעליים עם השמלה


----------



## HadarGulash (22/6/13)

רגע רגע, מה הגובה שלהן? 
והשאלה החשובה מכל, מתי את מראה לנו את הוידאו?
ברור לך שיש לנו זכות פה...


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

איפה וידאו, כפרה? 
זה עוד רק החומרי גלם, אין אפילו תמונה אחת ערוכה... 
הוידאו יגיע לדעתי רק עוד חודשיים, אנחנו גם יוצאים תכף לירח דבש חודש שיעצור את כל חגיגת האלבומים...

ובארור שכשיהיה משהו ערוך אני מעלה!!!!


----------



## yael rosen (22/6/13)

ג'פרי קמפבל ב200?!?!?!
הנעליים האלו פשוט מדהימות - כמוך - יפייפיות, דורשות תשומות לב ומוגזמות - אני מתה עליהן!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ובנימה קצת יותר רצינית - עוד פעם אחת שאת קונה ג'פרי קמפבל בלעדיי, זה נגמר בינינו - עילה לגירושים!


----------



## פיבי הרטי (22/6/13)

הו ג'פרי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
אני מאוהבת בנעלים שךו כ"כ והוא היה אחת ההשראות לפרויקט גמר שלי


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

נעליים מס' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







- רוני קנטור 
אמא ביקשה. זרמתי. התחלתי לחפש נעלי כלה "סטנדרטיות", גם לקבלת פנים ולאורחים כי הייתי נורא גבוהה (רק העקב עץ 17 ס"מ ואני גם ככה כמעט 1.70) עם הפלטפורמות וזה היה אכן קצת מוזר. הלכתי, מדדתי, התאהבתי. הדגם היה כלבבי, העקב פחות אבל אם לא הבנתן לי חשוב יותר העיצוב מאשר הנוחות. 
הנעל היתה נוחה יחסית, אבל לא לריקודים. הלכתי איתה רוב הצילומים המקדימים, בסלואו, ובקבלת פנים, אבל ברגע שהתחלתי לרקוד באמת כבר בשיר השני פשוט העפתי אותן באוויר ונשארתי יחפה. 
לא ממליצה לבחורות שרוצות להישאר עם נעליים כל החתונה שלהן, אבל מי שנהנית מסבל של עקבים לשעתיים בהתחלה אז יש לה דברים מעלפים
ונורא יקרים, אגב! (הו! מסתבר שאלה הנעליים הכי יקרות שלי בארון! 440 שקל לנעל? הגזמה! אם לא ההתעקשות של אמא הייתי לחלוטין מוותרת)


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

נעליים מס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










-כפכפי כלה! 
כפכפי הכלה היו אמורים להגיע בשלב הזה של העפת הנעליים. 
פחדתי לרקוד יחפה שלא יכנסו לי דברים לרגליים. 
קניתי את הכפכפים בכניסה לשוק הכרמל ב 30 שקל, קניתי מאבגד אפליקציה שתאמה לשמלה שלי כמעט, מטר של שרשרת פנינים מנחלת בנימים ובעלות של 40 שקל עשיתי כפכפים שהדהימו את כולם. בסוף נעלתי אותן בבוקר ההכנות וזהו, הן נשארו בעמדה אצל דלית לכל אורך החתונה. 

דלית? מי זה דלית?
תכף תדעו


----------



## דנדוש152 (22/6/13)

עם איזה דבק מדביקים את האפליקציה לכפכף?


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

E6000 וטיפ: 
אלא אם את משתמשת קבועה, לקנות את הקטן, כי הוא מתייבש מהר ואז הלכה כל השפורפרת... עם קיסם אוזניים כל פעם להוציא כזה שצריך ולהמשיך
זה דבק -על- אגב... גם את הפנינים על המסרקייה הדבקנו עם זה
ולעבוד בחדר מאוורר כי זה עושה סרטן בראש אחרי שעה או משהו כזה


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

תכשיטים- איה בירמן 
בגלל שהשמלה שלי לא הייתה מלאה בפרטים, רציתי תכשיטים עם קצת יותר נוכחות, ואני מאוד אוהבת תכשיטים אז זאת היית הזדמנות טובה להתחדש.
יש לי שתי תופעות כשזה מגיע לשופינג אצלי: נטייה לקנות בזול מאוד, ונטייה ולהתאהב במוצרים, ובדרך כלל אחד מהשניים מנצח... הפעם זאת הייתה התאהבות למרות המחיר- רכשתי מאיה את העגילים וצמיד, שקיבלו מלא מלא מחמאות והיו מאוד נוחים.. העגילים היו מעט כבדים ואיה נתנה לי מדבקות ששמים מאחורי התנוחים וזה עוזר לאוזן להחזיק את העגיל בצורה טובה יותר. אני מאוד מאוד רגישה למתכות וכל דבר שהוא לא זהב טהור עושה לי אינפקציות או גירודים, גם אם מצופה, וכאן בכלל לא הרגשתי את העגילים עד שהורדתי אותם כשהלכתי לישון. 
הצמיד מצד שני נסגר עם סוגר מגנטי כזה, ובשנייה שהתחלתי לרקוד הוא נפל לי מהיד, ואחרי ששמתי אותו שוב הוא נפל שוב.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שמתי אותו בצד, ולא ענדתי אותו להמשך החתונה.

אגב, את כל התכשיטים מכינה איה בסטודיו מעל החנות ואפשר לעצב יחד איתה דברים קצת שונים ולבחור צבעים לאבנים וכו' איה מקסימה ויש לה טעם מעלף! תשתמשו בו!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

תיק כלה- מאיביי! 
הכי לא קשורה הא? חולה לא רק על נעליים אלא גם על תיקים. ובסוף בכלל לא הלכתי עם התיק שלי. אבל לא רציתי שהשפתון והטיפות עיניים וכל ה SOS  הקטנים יהיו זרוקים באיזה שקית "תודה ולהתראות". 
אז הזמנתי מאיביי תיק פנינים שבא למות. הכי חכה עכשיו לצאת איתו לאיזה אירוע במציאות ולהינות ממנו.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

אוחחחחח תמונה של התיק:


----------



## דנדוש152 (22/6/13)

תקשיבי...יש לך טעם טוב! 
אפשר קישור לחנות שממנה קנית את התיק?


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

בבקשה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://myworld.ebay.com/sasa64642008/&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2754


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

מסרקייה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שמתי עין על אחת אצל רינה של השמלה, וחטפו לי אותה מתחת לאף. אצה רצה מירה לאבגד, רכשה לי מסרקייה יפיפייה ועליה שיבצו לי פנינים. מעלף ת'שועלים. למה לא גנבתי להן אותה למההה היא כזאת יפההה.


----------



## pilpelet4u (23/6/13)

מסרקיה מקסימה!


----------



## Shmutzi (23/6/13)

איזו יפה 
וגם התמונה הזו ממש מיוחדת


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

ציפורניים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לנאווה הגעתי דרך דניאל מ"דניאל ואורן"- אישה מדהימה, נחמדה, לא חופרת, ומצד שני מאוד נחמד לקיים איתה שיחות נפש, מקצועית מאוד
התחלתי אצלה ג'ל לציפורניים כחודשיים לפני החתונה, יש לי ציפורניים מאוד חזקות אבל יש לי נטייה לשבור אותם בכל מיני טראומות כי אני קלאמזי בהיסטריה- אין דבר כזה לחתוך סלט בלי שאני עושה קאט לאחת הציפורניים ומשאירה משהו קראנצ'י בפנים. 
יש לי נטייה להתעסק איתם ולפצל אותם, ובזכות הג'ל שום דבר מזה לא קרה. הג'ל שלה החזיק מעמד כל פעם 3 שבועות בצורה מושלמת, הצבעים שיש לה מעולים, והמחיר לא נורא (130 כל פעם לעיניין של שעה וחצי)

לכבוד החתונה צבענו לסגול בהיר ושמנו מדבקות של עלים ופרח על הקמיצה והאגודל, קיבלתי המון מחמאות על כמה שזה יפה ומיוחד. ניסיתי לעשות שונה בעיקר בדברים הקטנים, וזה היה אחד מהדברים שלא התפשרתי על פרנץ' ורציתי משהו שהוא יותר "אני".


----------



## דניאל ואורן (23/6/13)

מנגו את אדירה! 
אני קוראת את הקרדיטים שלך ונקרעת מצחוק. והכלב מסתכל עלי במבט מתחנן של "אמא, בואי תוציאי אותי..." ואני יושבת כאן ולא מפסיקה לקרוא. 

נאווה אדירה ואם הייתי לי משמעת עצמית, הייתי ממשיכה לעשות אצלה ג'ל. ובכל פעם שאני קוראת שמישהי מהפורום הלכה אליה אני מאד שמחה- כי היא באמת מצוינת!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

צילום!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כאן אני מאוד הייתי UP&DOWN  וזה כל יום משתנה, כרגע זה על UP  כבר מאז שכל החומרי גלם בידיים שלי, מה זה UP, יותר מזה זה כבר מסוכן נפשית, ונקווה שכך זה יישאר. 

גם כאן, אותה שיטת ספקים- מחפשים כמה לפי התקציב, עושים רשימה, שולחים מייל, והולכים ל3-4 גג. הראשון היה מאוד נחמד, חברה גדולה, אבל לא אהבנו כל כך את הסגנון. השלישי היה עצמאי, לא היה לו אפילו סטודיו לפגוש אותנו, לא היה לו אלבום אחד להראות לנו (מלבד תמונות של המשפחה שלו אוכלים ומבשלים... ברצינות.. תשקיע בלהדפיס אלבום אחד!!!) ובמשך שעתיים כמעט הוא רק הרבה לנו תמונות וסרטונים במחשב, מה שיכולתי לעשות בבית. באמצע היו את אסף תמם ואור זהבי. 

טוב, אתן בטח מתארות לעצמיכן מה דעתי על אור זהבי, לא?
והיה לי איתו קטע, שאני מנסה לשכנע יותר את עצמי מאשר אותו למה לא להגיע לפגישה איתו שהסתכמה במשפט המפתח "לא מודדים נעליים שאין ביכולתך לקנות". וגם אחרי שסגרתי צילום אכלתי סרט כל שבוע אם עשיתי את המהלך הנכון...
לאסף תמם הגענו באמצע החיפושים, ושם לא נפגשים עם הצלמים אלא עם האיש מכירות- יניב. סתם רוצה להגיד שיניב הוא בחור מקסים והיה לי מאוד מאוד כיף לעבוד מולו. ומה אתן אומרות לנו תמיד? תכירו את הצלמים שלכן!!! תיפגשו איתן!!!
אז החלטתי לקרוא עליכן תיגר. 
סתם נו
קיצר, שם זה לא נהוג. זה חברה, והם מספקים את מי שפנוי שעובד בחברה. התחילו קצת חששות, והפגישה עם הצלמים שלפני האירוע הפכה להיות רשימה במייל בה אני כותבת מה אני רוצה לצלם, ואיפה, ואת מי, ומתי. ברגע של חולשה התקשרתי ליניב וביקשתי ממנו לדעת מי הצלם כדי לפטפט איתו- מסתבר שמי שיצלם אותי הוא לא אחר מאשר אסף תמם בכבודו ובעצמו. "עכשיו לילך" אמרתי לעצמי "תירגעי". הבן אדם לא פראייר, הוא יודע צילום, אל תציקי לו. התקשרתי כדי לוודא שהוא מגיע עם רכב ויוכל לקחת טרמפ 2 מלוות שלי שאין להן מקום איתנו והוא היה נחמד וזרם.

עד ליום החתונה לא דיברנו, ביקשתי ממנו להקדים מעט והוא הסכים להקדים ברבע שעה, ובפועל איחר בחצי שעה ולא ענה לטלפונים. אני כבר סיימתי להתאפר ונשאר רק להתלבש והוא לא מגיע. למה הוא לא מגיעעע?! כל היום עבר חלק עד עכשיו, שלחתי את הבנות להתקשר, והוא ענה ואמר שהוא בדרך. כשהוא הגיע והניח את הציוד, יעל בדיוק איפרה לי את השפתיים ולא יכולתי לדבר. הוא נכנס, שאל "את לילך?" היננתי עם העיניים, וכל מה שהיה לו להגיד זה "את הפריק קונטרול שכתבה את המייל הזה?!"
הו לא. 
אז כן, בדיוק כמו שהצעתן לי חפרתי לו שם. כתבתי לו לצלם דיטיילס, ואוכל, ומשפחה, ואת התחתונים שלי, ואת הצלוליטיס, ואת הספקים, ואולי שיביא כמה תמונות תקריב של הקולונסקופיה של ג'ינג'י ויפתח לי על קנבס. כנראה שהוא לא אהב את זה, או שזה היה בצחוק. בכל מקרה באותו רגע כל מה שעבר לי בראש זה "הצלם שלי לא נחמד ושונא אותי". עשיתי כאילו אני מתרגשת ועם כמעט דמעות הלכתי אחורה לבנות שלי. לא פתחתי את הנושא, אבל רציתי לתת לבאסה שלי לעבור. הוא צילם קצת, יעל עשתה כאילו היא מאפרת אותי, והרגשתי שאני לא נראית טוב. הרגשתי בכל גופי את הפרצוף תחת שיש לי. לקחתי הפסקה קטנה ואחרי כמה דקות אמרתי לעצמי שאני מחכה לצילומים האלה יותר מלחופה, והם לא יעברו ככה. באתי אליו ואמרתי לו "נראה לי שהתחלנו ברגל שמאל. אני לילך ואני הכלה שלך להיום, נכון שיהיה לנו כיף?". הוא קצת לא הבין עד שירד לו האסימון על המשפט ההוא בהתחלה, הוא התנצל ואמר כמובן שזה היה בצחוק, ואני הזכרתי לו שלא צוחקים על כלה או עם כלה או מאחורי הגב של כלה או בכל דרך אחרת שעלולה להתפרש בצורה שלילית, ומבחינתי הכל נגמר באותו רגע. 

ומאותו רגע- היה אש. הוא זרם איתנו, היה לגמרי לגמרי בראש שלנו, חברות שלי עפו עליו, הוא הכיר מקומות מסביב לסטודיו ובזכותו לא נגררנו בחום בכל נווה צדק, והוא ידע לביים אותנו כשהיה צריך ולתת לנו להיות אנחנו כשצריך. 

בתמונה: הרגעים האחרונים של החתונה, אבא שלי התאהב באסף, הם עשו שם דאחקות שחבל על הזמן. הוידאו של זה ענקי פשוט.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

מקדימיםםםם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הצטלמנו בעיקר בנווה צדק מסביב לסטודיו של רואי דניאל
נכנסו לננה- מסעדה להצטלם שם. שמענו שהם מבקשים מחתןכלה לקנות בקבוק יין. מאיתנו לא ביקשו. 
משם המשכנו לדולפינריום ההרוס והמלא בגרפיטי
ומשם קצת לים שליד גן צארלס קלור שפונה ליפו
ומשם....
הופה, כאן תקלה קטנה נוספת. 

במייל כתבתי לו הרבה לוקיישנים שהתשתנו באותו היום, אולי לא הייתי חדה מספיק, אבל הייתה לי כוונה מאוד גדולה להצטלם גם ביער הפקאנים שיש בדרך הטבע מאחורי החופה. זה היה הלוקיישן הטבעי היחידי באותו היום. לצערי במקדימים נשברה לאחת המלוות נעל העקב והם עברו בדרך לאולם עם אסף דרך יפו לקנות לה נעליים חדשות. עכשיו, רק על המחווה הזאת מגיע לאסף כיפאק היי, כי אני מעדיפה שיהיו לה נעליים ולוותר על התמונות האלה גם בדיעבד. הגענו לפניו לאולם, הצלם השני כבר התחיל שם צילומי משפחות, הצטרפנו אליהם- ושכחתי לגמרי מהצילומים בגן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 פשוט לגמרי לגמרי ברח לי מהראש עד ליום הבא, ומאז אני מתמוגגת מבכי ומועקה במחשבה על התמונות היפות שהיו יכולות להיות לי שם. 

החומרי גלם היו מוכנים אצל אסף כבר שבוע וחצי לאחר החתונה- זריזות מטורפת, ממש התרשמתי לטובה. אממה? כשהגעתי הביתה חשכו עיני- הרבה מהתמונות שביקשתי לצלם לא מופיעות, יש מעט מאוד בחופה, מעט במקדימים, ולוקיישן שלם במסעדה לא נמצא פה. הלבן בעיניים התחלף לאדום, והסמסים הלחוצים התחילו להישלח לאסף. הוא אישר את הטעות, וביום שלאחר מכן הגעתי לקחת את שאר החומר. היה להם קצת לחץ במשרד בבוקר וכל היום הייתי פקעת עצבים, וברגע שבאתי והיה רגוע- קיבלנו שירות מעולה. ואני מאוד אוהבת להסתכל על כל טראומה ממספר פרספקטיבות, וכשראיתי את הפנים של אלינור האחראית שם, עייפה מכלות מעצבנות פלוס שיחה ששמעתי בטלפון-ממש רציתי לחבק אותה ולמחול לה על חוסר הסבלנות הקטן מהבוקר שהיה לי.

איף, חפרתי. טוב. 
שורה תחתונה של צילום:
אני מאודדד אוהבת להצטלם, ולכן זה היה הנושא היחידי שהייתי בו קצת פקעת עצבים. בסופו של דבר אם נבודד את העצבים המיותרים שלי ואת הלוקיישן שנשכח- קיבלתי מאסף תמם ושות' שירות מעולה, זריז, התמונות כפי שאתן רואות- הפתיעו אפילו אותי ואני כל היום רק בוהה בהן, וכל זה לפני עריכות, לפני פוטושופ ולפני הכל. הוידאו מדהים, הצוות שלו שהגיע לחתונה היה פשוט נפלא, צילמו הרבה והיו ממש נחמדים, לא נדחפו לאנשים לפרצוף, ונשארו עד הרגע האחרון בלי לקטר אפילו שנייה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. בסוף האירוע יש תמונות של אבא שלי רודף אחרי אסף תמם כשהוא מחזיק מצלמה, ואז סשן של תמונות של אסף רודף אחרי אבא שלי כשהצלמה בידיו... זרמו איתנו בהכל-
ולא פחות חשוב!
המחיר, שאני נמנעת מלפרסם כפי שנתבקשתי- שווה מאוד מאוד ביחס לתמורה הגדולה שמקבלים. בואו נגיד שאותה חבילה אצל העצמאיים הייתה עולה 4,000 שקל יותר, אהמ אהמ, עוד שבוע בארובה, ואפילו נשאר לנו כסף לכמה שייקים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 היוש!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

עוד מקדימים


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

ועוד


----------



## E o S (22/6/13)

תמונה אדירה


----------



## shirpan (22/6/13)

מהממים! תמונה שנראית כמו פרומו לסדרה חדשה!


----------



## Shmutzi (23/6/13)

תמונה נהדרת!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

ועוד


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

ועודדדדד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 
I CAN GO LIKE THIS FOREVERRRRRRRRR


----------



## yael rosen (22/6/13)

אחת התמונות היפות שראיתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איך הטיפוגרפיה העדינה של ננה מונחת עלייך
ואתם במין רגע אינטימי מדהים מדהים מדהים!!
צלמים עם עין מאוד עדינה בחרתם לכם
ואת גברתי, כל כך יפה!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

ועוד!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

ועוד אחרון?


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

מגנטים 
אני מתה על מגנטים! לדעתי זה הדבר הכי מגניב שאפשר לקחת מאירוע איתך הביתה, ותסלחנה לי שקיות השקדים המסוכרים  עידן היה בין הספקים האחרונים שסגרנו איתם, חיפשנו לא מעט וכל פעם משהו נדפק עד שהגענו ליוסי המנהל של עידו המגנטים, שהיה מאוד נחמד, תקתק הכל, המחיר היה אש, והוא לא סיבן אותנו בכמויות.  המגנטים שלו בתכלס הכי איכותיים שיש לי על המקרר. בגלל אחיות של ג'ינג'י הצלם נתפס יותר מידי זמן על השושבינות ומעט מידי על החברים שלי, ויוסי הבטיח שברגע שיהיו לי תמונות מהצלם הוא יפתח לי על מגנט וישלח אלי... אין לי ספק שזה יקרה, ואם לא אגיע לעדכן  גם המחיר שלו היה סבבה ביחס לשוק ויוסי עצמו בנאדם נפלא ואמין מאוד.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

מוסיקה- דלית רצ'סטר ל"אטיסוטו"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ימים לאחר הצעת הנישואים הלכתי למסיבת גייז עם החברים בדרעק במועדון הסטורג' בדיזינגוף. נהניתי כל כך, שביציאה אמרתי לחברים "אין לי מושג מי היה שם על הפלייליסט, אבל זה עושה לי חתונה", יצרתי קשר על בעלי המועדון שהפנו אותי לאחת והיחידה- דלית רצ'סטר.
אם השם מוכר זה בגלל שהיא עובדת גם בגלגלצ, והיא חלק מחברה- אטיסוטו- מאוד נחשבת (מסתבר)בתחום הדי-ג'אים. הרבה גבות הורמו שלקחתי דיג'י אישה- אבל מבחינתי זה אפילו היה יתרון. באופן כללי, יש לי קטע מונפץ של ספקים והמין שלהם- באותו אופן היה חשוב לי מאפרת אישה, ומסרק גבר, ותופרת שמלה אישה, וצלם גבר- ודיג'אי אישה היה נראה לי בול, כי נשים קוראות טוב יותר אנשים וזה ידוע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לא נתתי לה ליסט שירים אלא כל מיני סמפלים מסגנונות שאני אוהבת (שהיו תכלס שירים שהיא השמיעה במסיבות שלה) ואמרתי לה "דלית, תעשי מה שאת יודעת לעשות הכי טוב", אוהו, והיא עשתה. 
הדעות של כולם היו שזאת היתה המסיבה הכי טובה שהם היו בה בחייהם (!), ואם גם החברים שלי אוהבי הרוק נהנו, והחברים אוהבי הפופ נהנו, והמשפחה אוהבת המזרחית נהנו- כנראה שמישהי פה עשתה עבודה טובה. היו לה מעברים מעולים בין הסגנונות, היא הייתה מאוד קשובה לקהל, ידעה מתי להיענות לבקשות מהקהל ומתי להסתכל עלי במבט שואל ושולחת אותי לברר עם המבקש מה הוא ביקש ולאשר לה (מסתבר שכל החתונה הדוד הערס שלי התחנן שהיא תשים לו הפרוייקט של רביבו והיא לא הסכימה עד שהיא תפסה את המבט שלי ואישרתי לה אחד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ותמיד היתה עם העינים אלי ומחכה לסימן המוסכם שאומר "תעבירי" (תנועת סכין בצוואר) או "יהה דאטס דה ספיריט!" 
חחח קיצור? קראה את הרחבה ואותי לא פחות. היה עומר אדם לצד באקסטריט בויז, היה משינה לצד אנוק, וספייס גירלס לצד סיסטם אוף א דאון, פרסית לצד מרוקאית, וסחיות מול מלא ערק. 
מעולם לא רקדתי כל כך הרבה וכל כך בטירוף...


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

שיר כניסה לחופה  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrQ9pMLryPo

Let Me Be Your Wings - Thumbelina

שיר הנושא מתוך הסרט אצבעונית
אחד השירים האהובים עלי אי שם מגיל 5

היה פשוט מושלם בחופה... לאחר כל הסימולציות הוא היה אמור להיגמר הרבה אחרי שאנחנו נכנסים לחופה אבל תכנונים לחוד ומעשים לחוד. בפועל הוא נגמר הרבה לפני, ממש לפני שרועי שם לי את ההינומה באמצע החופה, ורואים בוידאו אותי בלחץ כשהוא בא לנשק אותי ואני אומרת לו "נו כבר! תכסה אותי!" ואז אני בסטרס כי נגמר השיר, אבל דלית התותחית פשוט החזירה אותו לאמצע ואף אחד מלבדי לא שם לב לזה...


----------



## JewelStone88 (22/6/13)

יוווווווו הנה אני!!! 
בצד שמאל עושה בועוווווווווווווווווווווווות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אבל גם אתם הייתם יפים


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

שיר סלואו ראשון  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-skFgrV59A

Lonestar - Amazed

אין לי סנטימנטים מקדימים אליו כמו לשיר חופה, וכשחיפשתי שיר הגעתי אליו יחד עם אחותי והמילים שלו פשוט שבו אותי לגמרי... זה כאילו נכתב בשביל סלואו ראשון בחתונה, והוא לא קיטשי מידי כמו שפחדתי... היה ממש כיף לרקוד, עשינו כל מיני תנועות ספונטניות, והשושבינות מהחופה חזרו להדרן מסביבינו


----------



## bellbell1 (22/6/13)

השיר מהמם!! 
ומקורי... שזה הכי טוב שיש!!!

אנחנו בחיפושים מטורפים אחרי שירים לא חרושים ובנאליים...

לייק!!!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

תגנבי! 
בכלל, אתן מוזמנות לגנוב כל דבר (שאין עליו זכויות יוצרים כמובן


----------



## bellbell1 (22/6/13)

עובר ברגעים אלה לאוזניו של החצי... 
נראה מה תגובותו ..


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

שיר ריקודים ראשון  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4m1EFMoRFvY

Beyoncé - Single Ladies (Put A Ring On It)

אחד השירים שהכי עושים לי טוב על הלב,
אם תראו פעם באוטובוס בחורה שעומדת ומתחילה לזוז במקום, זה כנראה אני שומעת באוזניות ביונסה
אני חושבת שהיא אלילה ואם הייתי יכולה להיות אישה אחרת ליום אחד- הייתי היא

וחוץ מזה המילים של השיר הכי מגניבות לשיר ריקודים ראשון בחתונה!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

שיר סלואו אחרון וסוגר חתונה  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FA5jsa1lR9c

Spice Girls - 2 Become 1

כשגדלתי, ילדת הדיסני הפכה לילדת פופ מטורפת, עד היום השירים שהכי מתנגנים אצלי בפלייליסט זה ספייס, באקסטריט בויז, ביונסה, דסטיני, ובריטני מאי לאב. 
השיר הזה לא רק סגר, אלא גם התנגן כשרועי בא לאסוף אותי אצל רואי דניאל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ואחד הדברים הכי יפים שקרו לי בחתונה:
איך שהתחיל השיר אני ורועי נצמדנו לסלואו, וכמה שניות לאחר מכן כל מי שנשאר על הרחבה בסיבות 2 ועשרים בלילה פשוט עטפו אותנו ורקדנו ככה חצי שיר בגוש ענקי של סלואו
אחד הרגעים הכי מרגשים !


----------



## yael rosen (23/6/13)

עדות אופי 
הייתי שם.. בכלל לא ברור לי מה היה שונה, או איך היא בדיוק עשתה את זה
דבר אחד היה ברור, שנים שלא נהניתי ככה ממסיבה!!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (23/6/13)

איזה אישה אש את!!!!! 
אחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח

נהיה לי חםםםםםםםםםםםםםםםםם


----------



## yael rosen (23/6/13)




----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

אחרונים ודי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
שיואו, הרגתי את עצמי

רועי הזבל ניסה לשכנע אותי להפסיק לכתוב כי התלוננתי שאני מותשת
תגידו לו שזה לא יפה!!!!

טוב, כל מיני דברים קטנים שאין להם קטגוריה:


----------



## yael s d (22/6/13)

אם אתה לא קורה קבוע בפורום אין לך say 
זו התמכרות ייחודנית ומציצנית במיוחד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני יודעת שרבות ורבים כמוני, אבל אני באמת מאוד נהנת לקרוא! אני מאוד שונה, אף פעם לא פינטזתי על חתונה וכל הארגון והתכנון וההתעסקות די מלחיצים אותי... (למה די? בתכל'ס מאודדדד) את עוזרת לי לראות גם את הכייף שיכול להיות בעניין, שיכול להיות קיים גם לצד הלחץ והתסכול


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

חופה- בועות סבון 
כשעלה לי הרעיון לחלק לאורחים בועות סבון בכניסה, זה היה אחד הרעיונות הטובים שלי
קנינו ארגז, יעל הכינה לי תויות, הלכתי לבית דפוס, חתכתי בסכין מיליון שנה, והדבקתי עם סלוטייפ

לפני החופה המלוות שלי חילקו לאורחים והודיעו להן להפריח כשניכנס, ונשארו כמה אצל אנשים "אחראיים" שיעשו את העבודה בכניסה לחופה שלא יהיו פדיחות


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

שושבינות ושובינים 
נתתי הוראה למשפחה הקרובה שכל ילדה עד גיל 12 שתגיע עם שמלה לבנה תהיה שושבינה, בסוף היו 7!
גם כי אני חושבת שזה אחד המראות הכי מקסימים שקיימים בחתונה
וגם כי כילדה לא היה דבר שמרגש אותי כמו להיות שושבינה בחתונות של המשפחה הקרובה,
ושלא תדעו כמה הבנות התרגשו מזה.. מסתבר שכולן היו בסטרס, הן רק התרוצצו מסביבי כל החתונה ורצו להצטלם איתי כאילו אני נסיכת אנגליה, זה היה כבוד אדיר בשבילן והרגשתי את זה, וזה עשה לי טוב על הלב כמו תמיד לשמח ילדים
בנוסף לקחנו עוד שני בנים ושמנו בכניסה לחופה כמפריחי בועות סבון, אחד מהם היה הילד האוטיסט שלי שהתרגש מזה שבועות לפני, ולקח את התפקיד ברצינות
והיה גם ילד נוסף שהיה אחראי כרית טבעות, הוא עמד איתנו בחופה והגיש לנו את הטבעות כשהגיע הרגע.

התמונה המדהימה בחסות צלם המגנטים!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

תשל"כ


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

חחחח רועי נראה כמו פלוץ כאן!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

סלסילת SOS בשירותים 
אני מיד עם תיק ענק
ותמיד יש בו הכל
פצירה, פלסטרים, גזר גמרי, וטוסטר אובן. עד לפני שבועיים גם היה לי מחורר משרדי ומסרגות למקרה שמישהי באוטובוס תלמד אותי לסרוג

אבל לחתונה, את לא תבואי עם שק?
וככה מצאתי את עצמי באירועים האחרונים שחסר לי מלא דברים להתרעננות...
אז הכנתי את הסלסילה הזאת המלאה כל טוב: טמפונים בשלל גדלים, תחתוניות, גומיות לשיער, דאודורנט ספריי, קרם לחות לשיער, סיכות ביטחון, מגבונים קליה, מגבונים לסרת איפור ופלסטרים, וצירפתי את השלט הזה 
מסתבר שהאורחות מאוד מאוד התלהבו מזה! ואמרו לי שאפילו שמעו סבתא אחת אומרת "הו! גומיות צבעוניות! אני אקח לנכדה שלי כמה..."
מסתבר שבחתונה לפחות 4-5 נשים קיבלו מצב חירום שהצטרכו את אחד המוצרים משם ובהתחלה הן צחקו עלי אבל התבדו ואמרו שזה היה רעיון אש!


----------



## afrikana (23/6/13)

תקראי למשטרה, אני גונבת!


----------



## Virginia Gal (23/6/13)

רעיון אדיר!!!


----------



## ani4ka4 (23/6/13)

גנבתי!!


----------



## ani4ka4 (23/6/13)

איך הכנת דפים עם הלוגו?


----------



## מנגו חצוף (24/6/13)

יעל רוזן המעלפת שהייתה אחראית על הגרפיקה 
פשוט הכינה לי כמה והדפסתי בבית דפוס! כנ"ל את התויות לבועות סבון


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

בגדים לאמא ואחות! 
בגלל שגם אצלינו הייתה שם סאגה ארוכה יותר מהשמלת כלה שלי, אשמח לחלוק מתובנותיי!!

איפה לא היינו, אצל מי לא חיפשנו. והיו הרבה דברים יפים, וכולם יקרים. לא אמא שלי ולא אחותי צריכות שמלה ב1000 ומשהו שקל, לא היה להן צורךלהוציא כל כך הרבה כסף, ושלא נדבר שאלה אפילו מחירים "זולים" וכמובן לדגמים מוכנים

ואז הגענו לשלומי דדון בבת ים, AKA שלומי ההומו. 
כבר 25 ומשהו שנה הוא שם, תופר ומתרוצץ ויורד על שמנות, עד שהרביצו לו והוא הפסיק
אז כן, הגענו, נרשמנו ברשימת המתנה, וחזרנו אחרי שעתיים רק בשביל האופציה להיכנס לחנות ולהתרשם
הצמידו לנו את אחת המוכרות, שהביאה, וסידרה, והמליצה, וכירכרה סביבנו (במובן הטוב) זה ב כ' או ב ק'? שיט איבדתי את זה כבר.

בכל מקרה, תפרו לשתיהן שמלות מאפס לפי מידות, כל שמלה 700 שקל, 2 מדידות, אם היה צורך עשו תיקונים.
באתר יש לו הרבה דגמים של "פרחות" ותכלס באנו רק בשביל אחותי. ואז ראינו שבחנות יש הרבה יותר דגמים, גם למבוגרות יותר, ואפשר אפילו לשבת עם שלומי ולעצב שמלה מההתחלה כמו שעשתה אמא שלי בסופו של דבר... והוא ממש נחמד ולא מגעיל בכלל כמו השמועות שיש עליו.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (22/6/13)

תם ונשלם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















| 
כזאת מחויבות לפורום לא קיימת בשום מקום!
והמחויבות הזאת היא בזכותכן-
את כל מה שאני יודעת, וכל הרעיונות, והדברים הקטנים, וההחלטות הגדולות- הכל בזכות הקרדיטים שלכן, השאלות החופרות שלכן, הכתף שלכן

ולא היתה לי חתונה מהממת כזאת בלעדיכן!
אז אני קוראת לכל כלה באשר היא להעלות קרדיטים, גם אם היא לא מעלה תמונות, גם אם אין לה מלל, וגם אם היא הרסה לאלף ומשהו אנשים את השבת בריפרש אינסופי כמוני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




החתונה הזאת הייתה לגמרי היום הכי מושלם בחיי, ואין לי ספק ששום דבר לא ישתווה אליו
כשחזרנו מהחתונה למלון לחשתי לרועי באוזן, שאם נתגרש, או אם חלילה הוא ימות ואני אתחתן שוב- אני אעשה את האירוע הכי צנוע וקטן שיש. למה? כי אני חושבת שלעולם לא אוכל לגבור על המושלמות שהיה לנו באותו יום.
טיפ! *לא להיות בלחץ, אבל כן לארגן הכל מראש כמה שאפשר*. לא להגיד "יש לי עוד חצי שנה..." להתחיל לתקתק ספקים, לסגור כמה שאפשר ואת מי שאפשר מראש כשעוד יש לך זמן,
כי חודשיים לפני החתונה אף אחת מאיתנו כבר לא פנויה נפשית לשום דבר, אפילו לא לחתונה של עצמה. ותמיד יהיה מה לסגור, תמיד יהיה הזמנות, ולחלק, ולאשר הגעה, ולסדר שולחנות, ומה לא... אז לפחות שאת כל הדברים שאפשר לסגור מראש ולהוריד מהלחץ בסוף- לסגור!
לקחת החלטות בקלות, לא להילחץ מכל ספק, לדעת ללקק איפה שאפשר, לדעת להיות אסרטיבים איפה שאפשר, ולזכור שזה יום אחד, ויש עוד חיים שלמים אחר כך, שיכולים להיות מושפעים מאוד מההחלטות שלקחתן באותו היום. תדעו להתפשר עם המשפחות שלכן על כל דבר שהוא לא קריטי. תמיד תענו "נראה כבר" לכל בקשה ואז תחשבו מה זה אומר לגביכם. הרבה דברים לא הסכמתי והתפשרתי ובסוף לא שמתי לב אליהם בכלל. 
אני רוצה במסגרת זו להודות להורים שלי, שהם ממש לא קוראים בתפוז אבל אולי זה יגיע אליהם בתת מודע  העזרה שהם נתנו לי היא מעל ומעבר... כל החלטה- טלפון לאמא. כל נסיעה שרועי לא יכול- טלפון לאבא. כל התמקחות, כל טעימה, כל סגירת פינה וספקים קטנים- אבא ואמא. הם היו סוג של מפיקי משנה בחתונה, וניהלו את הכל גם באותו היום ודאגו להכלל החל מחלוקת קשקושים לרחבה, וטיפים לכל הספקים, ושמירה על הכסף, ומונית לחברות שנשארו בסוף, ואפילו לשכר אותי ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בנות יקרות שלי-
*ת ה נ ו   מ ז ה  *
זה היום שלכן! שלאף אחד לא יהיה פרצופי תחת, ומי שעושה לתת לו בעיטה! 
תעצרו את היום כמה פעמים שאתן יכולות- ותרגישו את הרגע, זה נשמע מפגר, אבל זה עוזר לנצור את הזיכרון, את התחושה
עשיתי את זה מלא, פשוט עצרתי את כל מה שרץ בראש ואמרתי לעצמי "עכשיו את לא חושבת, עכשיו את זוכרת! מה את מרגישה, איך רצית שזה יהיה, זה דומה? זה כזה? זה כזה!" ואחת הדברים השונים שאני יכולה להגיד ממרבית הכלות- שהיום הזה לא עבר לי מהר בכלל. הוא עבר לי כמו שכל יום אחר עובר, הרי גם על שלשום במבט לאחור זה נראה שהוא טס, לא? הזמן, תפקידו לעבור, והזמן בכל מקום ובכל אירוע הוא אותו זמן, ואם סוגרים הכל לפני, ואין לחץ, ואין סטרס- הזמן גם עובר בנעימים וכל מה שזוכרים את זה הענן שאתן מרחפות עליו כל היום הזה. 
תצחקו, תחייכו, תגידו תודה לכל מי שאתן רק יכולות, ותזכירו לכול מי שרק אפשר לפני, שהם הולכים להיות באירוע הכי כיף שהם היו בו- אם הם ירצו או לא, זה יהיה להם בתת מודע עוד לפני שהם הגיעו לחתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*ואל תריבו עם החתן! * כוסאומו חתונה, אתן הולכות לחיות איתו בסוף- ואז הוצאתן יותר מידי כסף ומתחילים להרגיש את זה בסוף החודש ויש תחושת אשמה, או החלטתן משהו בניגוד לרצונו ואז הוא חי בתחושה שמחליטים עליו, אפילו אני שהחלטתי הכל- עשיתי את זה בצורת התייעצות, היו דברים שהוא לא הסכים, וכשראיתי שזה חשוב- לא התעקשתי, וכשראיתי שזה קטנוני- עשיתי לו בית ספר. 
*תנסו לקלוע לכולם ולא רק לכן.* אם אתם שונאי מזרחית אבל 95 אחוז מהרחבה אוהבים- תנו להם משהו. הם פינו ערב שלם וכמה מאות שקלים בשביל לחגוג איתכם. תדאגו שיהיו מנות צימחוניות למי שלא יכול לאכול בשר. תתחתנו במקומות שקל להגיע אליהם, חבל שאורחים יגיעו מבואסים על דרך חתחתים שהם עברו. 
תתייעצו רק עם אנשים שאתם סומכים עליהם ועל דעתם וטעמם. אל תקשיבו למשפטי "אבל כולם עושים" אם זה לא מתאים לכם.
וחשוב לא פחות- תעשו כושר לפחות חצי שנה לפני החתונה. אתן לא מתארות לעצמיכן כמה סיבולת לב-ריאה דרוש כדי לרקוד כל כך הרבה זמן ברצף. אם אתם יורדים מהרחבה- גם הם ירדו. אל תזוזו משם.
*ותעשו פיפי לפני! *אני כל כך פחדתי לרדת מהרחבה שמ 23 ועד 2 וחצי התאפקתי לפיפי. 
ותאכלו. אני אכלתי מיליון. אפשר ומותר ורצוי לאכול,יש להם הרבה בטריות להטעין כל היום הזה. 

*והכי חשוב?
שיהיה לכולכן מזל טוב*





*תרגישו חופשי להגיב, לשאול שאלות ולהתייעץ על גבי הפורום או במסרים*


----------



## shirpan (22/6/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים!! הכי חיית פורום!! 
איזה כיף היה לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך!! נראה שהחתונה התנהלה ממש כמו שרצית שהיא תהיה, וזה פשוט נהדר!!
תודה רבה ששיתפת אותנו בהכל ובאופן כללי שהפכת את הפורום למקום תוסס וצבעוני בתקופה שחפרת כאן כל יומיים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




המון אושר בחיים המשותפים שלכם יחד!! 
מילדת דיסני לילדת דיסני


----------



## JewelStone88 (22/6/13)

אהובתי, את בנאדם מיוחד ומדהים 
ריגשת אותי מאוד, אין ספק שהאהבה בינך לבין רועי ניכרה כל רגע באירוע המהמם שהיה לכם.
אף פעם לא אמרתי את זה על חתונה של אף אחד, אבל החתונה שלכם הרגישה משפחתית!
מאחלת לכם את כל הטוב והאושר שבעולם.
אוהבת


----------



## bellbell1 (22/6/13)

איזה קרדיטים כיפיים!! 
יש לך כתיבה מצחיקה ושנונה בטירוף..
היה ממש כיף לקרוא..
כשיהיה לי קצת יותר זמן אקרא גם את הסיפור היכרות שלכם.. נשמע שהוא מעניין בהחלט..

שיהיה המון מזל טוב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








































כל תמונה נראית יותר מדהימה מהשניה.. איזה כיף לךךךךךך


----------



## Ruby Gem (22/6/13)

כל כך נהניתי לקרוא!!! 
תודה על קרדטים מפורטים, מצחיקים וכיפיים!

ומזל טוב


----------



## FayeV (22/6/13)

הסחורה סופקה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה כיף היה לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך! אני שמחה שכל תכנוני החתונה יצאו כמו רצית, את נראית מעולה וגם נראה שהיה לכם ממש כיף! (בת'כלס, זה מה שחשוב).


----------



## pilpelet4u (23/6/13)

ממש נהנתי לקרוא את הקרדיטים!!! 
נראה שהיה ממש כיף!!!


----------



## Shir Rose (23/6/13)

את כל כך מצחיקה... 
מה נעשה עכשיו?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




המון מזל טוב!! נראה שממש נהניתם וזו אחלה התחלה לנישואים!!


----------



## yael rosen (23/6/13)

אהובתי החצופה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יום שלם שאני מתלבטת איך או מה לכתוב לך
אולי שמהבוקר ביום החתונה שלך התרגשתי כמו ילדה קטנה, ואני מכירה אותך רק כמה חודשים
אולי שהיה לי כל כך כיף שנתת לי להיות חלק מהתהליך הזה, גם הרגשי וגם הפרקטי (ההזמנות)
אולי שהציצי שלך היה מהמם בשמלה הזו, שג'ינג'י שלך עשה בחירה מצוינת, שהאוכל היה טעים, שנהניתי נורא, שהיית מהממת, שאמא שלך הורסת, שאני מתגעגעת לחפירות שלך באמצע הלילה, ושבחירת השיר לחופה הייתה מרגשת נורא!!

הכרנו בגלל החתונות שלנו - אחרי שהתחתנתי כל מאורסת טרייה בקמפוס קיבלה, בין שרצתה את זה או לא, מטח של עצות ותובנות ואת היית אחת הקורבנות - משום מה נשארת.. ואני זכיתי באחת הנשים היותר מיוחדות בתור חברה.. 

מאחלת לך חיי נישואים סוערים ומרגשים ומלאי ילדים וילדות ג'ינג'יות



































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































יעל


----------



## pipidi (23/6/13)

מזל טוב! נהניתי מאד לקרוא - והתמונה הזו מהממת


----------



## Raspail (23/6/13)

שיו איזה כיף היה לקרוא את הכל!!! 
את פשוט קורעת מצחוק שזה היסטרי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ואיזו חתונה כיפית ומדהימה נראה שהייתה!
השמלה שלך מ-ה-מ-מ-ת (וגם את!)
וההומור ההעצמי שלך, הקלילות והביטחון העצמי שלך מעוררי השראה והערכה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מלא מלא מלא מלא מזל טוב לך ולגי'נג'י!


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (23/6/13)

איזה קרדיטים קורעים ! 
קראתי ממש ה-כ-ל ! 
מאחלת לכם חיי נישואים מהנים ומאושרים !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shmutzi (23/6/13)

קרדיטים סגולים כתומים! 
טוב, את הקרדיטים שלך קראתי בעבודה, עכשיו, על הבוקר של יום ראשון. 
אני מרגישה כמו אחרי אימון! קראתי אותם במהירות, קצת בחטף (נו, בכל זאת, המסך חשוף לפרקים), הרגשתי את האנרגיה שלך דרך המילים ונראה לי שלגמרי נסחפתי איתה. מים גנובים ימתקו. 

מאוד נהניתי לקרוא, יש לך כישרון לכתיבה ואת חייבת לעשות איתו משהו! 
הבחירות שעשית נראות מתאימות לך ולג'ינג'י בול, התמונות יצאו נהדר, הכיף שלכם מהיום הזה לגמרי עובר בהן גם לעיניים שלא מכירות אתכם באופן אישי...

מאחלת לכם מזל טוב ענקי עם נגיעות סגול וכתום, אושר וצחוק בכל יום ושתמשיכו להנות מהחיים!

(אגב, לא סתם בחרת את השם מנגו כנראה... איפשהו, בתת מודע, ידעת שהצבע הזה הכי יתאים לך בבוא הזמן, יחד עם הסגול שלך...


----------



## Nooki80 (23/6/13)

וגם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וגם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וגם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את סיפור ההיכרות שלכם כבר קראתי קודם לכן, ואת יודעת כמה צחקתי ואהבתי.
מחכה לפרקים נוספים! אגב, הצלחת להשלים את המתנה לג'ינג'י?

ומחוץ לזה, הקרדיטים שלך ושל הג'ינג' היו חצופים, מצחיקים, שנונים ומלאי ביטחון עצמי ואהבה - כמו שאני אוהבת אצלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
שמחתי לקרוא על ההתרשמות שלך מיעל - לא שהיה לי ספק שזה match made in heaven
מאחלת לכם ימבה אושר ועושר ביחד עם עדר של מג'ונג'נים מצחיקים בדיוק כמוכם!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (27/6/13)

עדיין לא... 
מאז שדיברנו עשיתי איזה יומיים וחזרתי להתעסקות באלף דברים אחרים
אולי בקיץ?
אוח. אני חייבת לשבת על זה!!!!
(ולחשוב שלפני כמה חודשים "הבטחתי" לו מתנה מיוחדת ליום החתונה. מזל שהוא שכח מזה ולא שאל!)

ותודה אהובה


----------



## hagaraf (23/6/13)

כיף! 
הכל תוסס ומלא אנרגיה ומלא נעליים!
התמונות שלכם מדהימות ומדויקות, אני שמחה שלמרות שהיה קשה איתו, עכשיו נראה כאיו זה שווה את זה
מזל טוב


----------



## דניאל ואורן (23/6/13)

מזל טוב!!! 
איזה קרדיטים מקסימים! ממש כיף לקרוא והיו רגעים שהתגלגלתי מצחוק. 
אתם נשמעים כמו זוג אדיר- מצחיקים וכיפיים. 
שמחה מאד לשמוע שהיה לכם יום נהדר!


----------



## lost in dreams (23/6/13)

אוחחח מנגו מנגו........... 
גברת מופלאה וחצופה שכמותך,

אני חושבת שלראשונה נהניתי לקרוא את התוכן של הקרדיטים לא פחות (ולפעמים אפילו יותר) מאשר להסתכל על התמונות. את כותבת פשוט מדהים! מצחיק, מרגש, שנון ומעניין. אני מארגנת לך טור ב- 7 ימים, סבבה?

החתונה נראית כל כך כיפית, מרגשת, יפה ומתאימה לכם. הבחירות שלכם נפלאות (לגבי חלקן אני משוחדת כמובן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) והתמונות מהממות!!!

השמלה שלך- מצד אחד- יפהפיה, מצד שני- נראית נוחה כמו פיג'מה. 

הטיפים שלך? אליפות. חבל שלא התחתנת כמה חודשים לפני. הייתי נעזרת בהם...

תמסרי לג'ינג'י שלך שהוא שיחק אותה. 

מאחלת לכם המון אושר, בריאות, מזל, אהבה, חיי מין סוערים, הגשמה וסיפוק 
ושחייכם המשותפים יוסיפו עוד המון צבעים מעניינים לפלטת הכתום-סגלגל שלכם.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (27/6/13)

לגמרי הייתי צריכה לשים אותך בקרדיטים


----------



## Amazing18 (23/6/13)

מהממת 
פשוט תענוג היה לקרוא את הקרדיטים,
כל כך מהנה וכל כך כיף!!

המון מזל טוב!


----------



## DDN (24/6/13)

אחלה של קרדיטים 
אני רוצה לציין שגם אני אוהב את הצורה שאת כותבת, והקרדיטים גם לא אכזבו


----------



## תותית1212 (24/6/13)

חמוווווווווווווווודדדדדהההה!!! 
את מהממת!
מזל טוב!
נראה שהיה לכם כיף חיים

תהנו ותשמחו כל החיים כמו ביום הזה.

והשמלה שלך מהממת. אההמ אהההמ


----------



## ronitvas (24/6/13)

לילך אהובה 
אמנם לקח לי ארבעה ימים לקרוא את הקרדיטים אבל זה לא בגלל שאני לא מתה עליך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






כבר מההודעה הראשונה שלך ידעתי שיש לנו עסק עם מישהו מיוחדת, שונה, צבעונית ומקסימה.
שמחה שבחרת בנו ללוות אותך בתהליך ושמחה עוד יותר שבחרת בי "ללוות" אותך בבוקר של הבוקר של החתונה, וירטואלית כמובן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



היה לי מצחיק בטירוף (למעט נפילה אחת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
אוהבת ומאחלת לך ולרועי את כל הטוב שבעולם. 
ואם מצעמם לכם בסן פרנסיסקו המגעילה והמפחידה והמכוערת, את תמיד מוזמנת לבוא לעיר הזוהר והטוהר


----------



## Guronet (24/6/13)

הצחקת אותי כהוגן 
עם כל הודעה ותמונה
את שיקית בטירוף, אהבתי את הבחירות שלך, את התלתלים שלך ואת האופי שלך.

אני חושבת שגם עזרת לי לקבל כמה החלטות לגבי החתונה שלנו.

אאחל הרבה מזל טוב ועוד הרבה שנים של אהבה ג'ינג'ית וכמה ג'ינג'ים קטנים מתרוצצים סביב.

תודה


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/6/13)

מנגו אני מתה עליך 
קרדיטים ארוכים, שלקח לי הרבה זמן להשלים, אבל הרי אלו הסוג הטוב ביותר.
נראה שהיה מהמם, את וג'ינג'י חמודים מאוד יחד (למרות שהוא ימני ומוטציה גנטית).
מאחלת לשניכם המון שנים של אושר.
תודה רבה שאת כאן איתנו, מוסיפה הומור לחיים שלי. בערך פעם ביום אני פורצת בצחוק מול המחשב, וזה בדרך כלל באשמתך


----------



## lanit (27/6/13)

יו, תחשבי שאחרי כל הכיף הזה 
עוד קיבלת גישה לכרטיס אשראי של ג'ינג'י! win win!
כל הכבוד על ההשקיה בקרדיטים, וכיף שהיה לכם כיף בגל התהליך וביום עצמו.
מאחלת לכם שרק ילך ויגדל ויתעצם עם השנים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מזל טוב!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (27/6/13)

אפילו שאני אישה מאוד חסכנית 
מסתבר הוא עדיין לא "מוכן" לשלב הזה
בינתיים הוא זרק לי קצת מהצ'קים ואמר לי "זה ישתיק אותך לזמן הקרוב" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בטח עד שיהיה ג'ינג'י קטן ומכוער הוא יתעגל


----------



## לה קרמריה (23/6/13)

וואו איזה קרדיטים מושקעים!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יש כמה דברים שיכולתי להזדהות איתם. 
נהנתי מאוד לקרוא!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (25/6/13)

תודה לכולן! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
לקבל את כל החיבוקים והאהבה הוירטואלית שלכן זה אחד הדברים שחיממו לי את הלב בשבוע ההאחרון 
ואפילו אני, זונת לייקים, עוד לא העלתה תמונות מהחתונה לפייסבוק אבל לכאן מצאתי זמן, וזה רק מראה שאנחנו פה קשורות וחשובות אחת לשנייה ברמה רוחנית מיוחדת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כנראה שנפילת המתח מתחילה לעשות את שלה ואני יושבת בבית, רועדת מקור, מזיעה, מצומררת, ללא יכולות ורבליות או קוגנטיביות כאלה ואחרות, עם חום, ואפילו עם משקפיים. אם לא שמתי עדשות הבוקר- זה אומר שהמצב רע. 
כמו שביקשתי מג'ינג'י- אם אני אמות בימים הקרובים, שיסע לירח דבש בכל זאת. אני לא רוצה שהוא יפספס את זה בגללי. אני אבקש ממנו בצוואה להעלות קרדיטי ירח דבש. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מבטיחה להישאר בסביבה לפחות עד שכל המהממות פה שאני מכירה יעלו את הקרדיטים! כמובן, שאם לא תראו אותי, כנראה שמתתי כמצופה. 

אוהבת אתכן על אמת!
לילך


----------



## ronitvas (25/6/13)

מצחיקולה


----------



## butwhy (26/6/13)

המון המון המון מזל טוב! 
וחיים מאושרים יחד
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הקרדיטים שלך מקסימים!


----------

